# come superare il tradimento



## Old and.66 (26 Settembre 2008)

La mia storia è analoga a quella di tante altre: da poco ho avuto la conferma che mia moglie aveva una storia segreta. Già lo sospettavo da qualche mese, perchè ho notato dei cambiamenti nel suo comportamento, ma talvolta pensavo che fosse solamente una mia impressione e che, forse, ero soltanto troppo geloso. Poi ho avuto delle conferme inequivocabili e l'ho costretta a confessare. lei mi ha detto, piangendo, che aveva perso la testa per un suo collega (e lui, sposato e con figlio, l'aveva persa per lei) ma che non voleva perdermi, che non voleva buttare via la nostra storia (oltre 17 anni, di cui 7 di matrimonio) e mi ha detto che dovevamo affrontare e superare la cosa insieme. Mi ha anche detto di non sapere se mi amava ancora. Forse non hanno fatto sesso (è stata abbastanza decisa nel convincermi di ciò), forse sono intervenuto per tempo, rimane comunque il fatto che si sono baciati (me l'ha confessato), che si sono incontrati fuori dal lavoro e che durante tre mesi mi ha raccontato un sacco di menzogne. 
Stiamo provando a superare la cosa ma non è affatto facile: mentre io soffro per il tradimento, per la perdita di fiducia verso di lei, per il cambiamento improvviso della nostra vita sentimentale, per tutte le incognite del futuro, per la nostra storia e i nostri progetti che vanno in fumo, ecc.; lei soffre, soprattutto, per l'uomo che gli ha fatto perdere la testa e che gli ha fatto provare dell'emozioni profonde e per la loro storia interrotta troppo in fretta. E' passato più di un mese ma ancora non ho capito quale sia la decisione più giusta da prendere. Due sono le domande che mi tormentano e che vi vorrei porre: potrà lei dimenticare l'altro? potrò io, superare il tutto e amarla nuovamente come l'amavo prima e realizzare quei progetti di vita (es. avere dei figli) che condividevamo?

vi ringrazio per eventuali consigli


----------



## Old alesera (26 Settembre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> La mia storia è analoga a quella di tante altre: da poco ho avuto la conferma che mia moglie aveva una storia segreta. Già lo sospettavo da qualche mese, perchè ho notato dei cambiamenti nel suo comportamento, ma talvolta pensavo che fosse solamente una mia impressione e che, forse, ero soltanto troppo geloso. Poi ho avuto delle conferme inequivocabili e l'ho costretta a confessare. lei mi ha detto, piangendo, che aveva perso la testa per un suo collega (e lui, sposato e con figlio, l'aveva persa per lei) ma che non voleva perdermi, che non voleva buttare via la nostra storia (oltre 17 anni, di cui 7 di matrimonio) e mi ha detto che dovevamo affrontare e superare la cosa insieme. Mi ha anche detto di non sapere se mi amava ancora. Forse non hanno fatto sesso (è stata abbastanza decisa nel convincermi di ciò), forse sono intervenuto per tempo, rimane comunque il fatto che si sono baciati (me l'ha confessato), che si sono incontrati fuori dal lavoro e che durante tre mesi mi ha raccontato un sacco di menzogne.
> Stiamo provando a superare la cosa ma non è affatto facile: mentre io soffro per il tradimento, per la perdita di fiducia verso di lei, per il cambiamento improvviso della nostra vita sentimentale, per tutte le incognite del futuro, per la nostra storia e i nostri progetti che vanno in fumo, ecc.; lei soffre, soprattutto, per l'uomo che gli ha fatto perdere la testa e che gli ha fatto provare dell'emozioni profonde e per la loro storia interrotta troppo in fretta. E' passato più di un mese ma ancora non ho capito quale sia la decisione più giusta da prendere. Due sono le domande che mi tormentano e che vi vorrei porre: potrà lei dimenticare l'altro? potrò io, superare il tutto e amarla nuovamente come l'amavo prima e realizzare quei progetti di vita (es. avere dei figli) che condividevamo?
> 
> vi ringrazio per eventuali consigli


INTANTO BENVENUTO, MA MI CHIEDO se lei è pentita come fa ancora a pensare all'amante? mi pare un pentimento un pò leggero.....immagino sia dura ma forse dato che hai preso in tempo la cosa se lei dmostrerà nei fatti di essere cambiata....col tempo ce la farai! auguri


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Settembre 2008)

ci vuole tempo e pazienza
e poi bisogna vedere cos'ha intenzione di fare lei....chiaro che personalemente non credo minimanente nella solita teoria della fedigrafa che tira fuori la "mezza misura" ovvero "si c'e stato un bacio ma niente sesso" che serve solo x apparire meno peggio di quel che si e'.......
cerchiamo di essere seri
persone grandi e vaccinate che provano attrazione reciproca....non 15enni al primo bacio....si vedono di nascosto,ci sono tenerezze...quindi ormai il piu e' fatto...xche mai si dovrebbero rifiutare di fare del sesso quando entrambi lo vogliono???
bah


----------



## Verena67 (26 Settembre 2008)

Benvenuto!

Quasi sicuramente HANNO fatto sesso, ma non è questo il problema. Non fissarti su sesso o baci, anche questi non sono il problema.

Il problema è che tua moglie sta passando un momento di crisi, che inesorabilmente si abbatte sul tuo matrimonio.

Essendo cosa recente (tre mesi?) difficilmente si convincerà a lasciare l'altro.  Queste sono malattie di una certa "lunghezza", ahime'.

Rispondo come posso (sono stata nei panni di tua moglie..) alle tue domande:

a) non è che nella vita si dimentica così facilmente chi ci ha fatto perdere la testa (anche se tutto nasce da crisi "interiori", credimi!), pero' si va avanti. Il rapporto con te, se è solido, resisterà alla burrasca, visto che lei si è confidata e ti ha messo a parte del suo "segreto" (c'è gente che sa andare avanti così per anni!). Purtroppo devi un po' mettere da parte l'idea dell'esclusività assoluta...nel senso che il vostro rapporto, se riparte, riparte con una "innocenza" diversa...parlarne alla morte a mio avviso non aiuta...!
B) potrai superare tutto ma DOPO un lungo percorso fatto insieme. Non sarete piu' gli stessi di prima, sarete nuovi, diversi...ci va tanta pazienza, tanta umiltà. E la volontà deve esserci da entrambe le parti. Forse dovrai ora essere duro, farti da parte (se la sua ambivalenza continua)...ma potreste farcela. Basta volerlo.

Ti abbraccio!


----------



## Old Papero (26 Settembre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> La mia storia è analoga a quella di tante altre: da poco ho avuto la conferma che mia moglie aveva una storia segreta. Già lo sospettavo da qualche mese, perchè ho notato dei cambiamenti nel suo comportamento, ma talvolta pensavo che fosse solamente una mia impressione e che, forse, ero soltanto troppo geloso. Poi ho avuto delle conferme inequivocabili e l'ho costretta a confessare. lei mi ha detto, piangendo, che aveva perso la testa per un suo collega (e lui, sposato e con figlio, l'aveva persa per lei) ma che non voleva perdermi, che non voleva buttare via la nostra storia (oltre 17 anni, di cui 7 di matrimonio) e mi ha detto che dovevamo affrontare e superare la cosa insieme. Mi ha anche detto di non sapere se mi amava ancora. Forse non hanno fatto sesso (è stata abbastanza decisa nel convincermi di ciò), forse sono intervenuto per tempo, rimane comunque il fatto che si sono baciati (me l'ha confessato), che si sono incontrati fuori dal lavoro e che durante tre mesi mi ha raccontato un sacco di menzogne.
> Stiamo provando a superare la cosa ma non è affatto facile: mentre io soffro per il tradimento, per la perdita di fiducia verso di lei, per il cambiamento improvviso della nostra vita sentimentale, per tutte le incognite del futuro, per la nostra storia e i nostri progetti che vanno in fumo, ecc.; lei soffre, soprattutto, per l'uomo che gli ha fatto perdere la testa e che gli ha fatto provare dell'emozioni profonde e per la loro storia interrotta troppo in fretta. E' passato più di un mese ma ancora non ho capito quale sia la decisione più giusta da prendere. Due sono le domande che mi tormentano e che vi vorrei porre: potrà lei dimenticare l'altro? potrò io, superare il tutto e amarla nuovamente come l'amavo prima e realizzare quei progetti di vita (es. avere dei figli) che condividevamo?
> 
> vi ringrazio per eventuali consigli


Ciao and.66. Sinceramente mi sembra strano che in un rapporto che dura da tre mesi ci siano stati solo baci... La prima cosa da fare è separarli, secondo me è inconcepibile che tua moglie continui a lavorare con il tipo... Poi se lo volete veramente il vostro rapporto potrà addirittura rinforzarsi (a me è successo...)

In bocca al lupo


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> La mia storia è analoga a quella di tante altre: da poco ho avuto la conferma che mia moglie aveva una storia segreta. Già lo sospettavo da qualche mese, perchè ho notato dei cambiamenti nel suo comportamento, ma talvolta pensavo che fosse solamente una mia impressione e che, forse, ero soltanto troppo geloso. Poi ho avuto delle conferme inequivocabili e l'ho costretta a confessare. lei mi ha detto, piangendo, che aveva perso la testa per un suo collega (e lui, sposato e con figlio, l'aveva persa per lei) ma che non voleva perdermi, che non voleva buttare via la nostra storia (oltre 17 anni, di cui 7 di matrimonio) e mi ha detto che dovevamo affrontare e superare la cosa insieme. Mi ha anche detto di non sapere se mi amava ancora. Forse non hanno fatto sesso (è stata abbastanza decisa nel convincermi di ciò), forse sono intervenuto per tempo, rimane comunque il fatto che si sono baciati (me l'ha confessato), che si sono incontrati fuori dal lavoro e che durante tre mesi mi ha raccontato un sacco di menzogne.
> Stiamo provando a superare la cosa ma non è affatto facile: mentre io soffro per il tradimento, per la perdita di fiducia verso di lei, per il cambiamento improvviso della nostra vita sentimentale, per tutte le incognite del futuro, per la nostra storia e i nostri progetti che vanno in fumo, ecc.; lei soffre, soprattutto, per l'uomo che gli ha fatto perdere la testa e che gli ha fatto provare dell'emozioni profonde e per la loro storia interrotta troppo in fretta. E' passato più di un mese ma ancora non ho capito quale sia la decisione più giusta da prendere. Due sono le domande che mi tormentano e che vi vorrei porre: potrà lei dimenticare l'altro? potrò io, superare il tutto e amarla nuovamente come l'amavo prima e realizzare quei progetti di vita (es. avere dei figli) che condividevamo?
> 
> vi ringrazio per eventuali consigli


Ti dico solo questo: PARLARE, PERLARE E PARLARE fino a non avere piu' parole da dire.

Benvenuto e, Auguri.


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Settembre 2008)

il fatto che lavorano assieme e che quindi sono a stretto contatto non aiuta pero'.....


----------



## Old and.66 (26 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> ci vuole tempo e pazienza
> e poi bisogna vedere cos'ha intenzione di fare lei....chiaro che personalemente non credo minimanente nella solita teoria della fedigrafa che tira fuori la "mezza misura" ovvero "si c'e stato un bacio ma niente sesso" che serve solo x apparire meno peggio di quel che si e'.......
> cerchiamo di essere seri
> persone grandi e vaccinate che provano attrazione reciproca....non 15enni al primo bacio....si vedono di nascosto,ci sono tenerezze...quindi ormai il piu e' fatto...xche mai si dovrebbero rifiutare di fare del sesso quando entrambi lo vogliono???
> bah


si incontravano soltanto per motivi di lavoro e quasi sempre non erano soli 

penso di conoscere bene mia moglie, mi sono accorto subito che mi nascondeva qualcosa......inoltre quando mente non mi guarda negli occhi


----------



## Old and.66 (26 Settembre 2008)

Papero ha detto:


> Ciao and.66. Sinceramente mi sembra strano che in un rapporto che dura da tre mesi ci siano stati solo baci... La prima cosa da fare è separarli, secondo me è inconcepibile che tua moglie continui a lavorare con il tipo... Poi se lo volete veramente il vostro rapporto potrà addirittura rinforzarsi (a me è successo...)
> 
> In bocca al lupo


per il momento, per quanto riguarda il lavoro gli ho chiesto di fare turni diversi dai suoi e di non viaggiare con lui in modo da non incontrarsi


----------



## Old and.66 (26 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Benvenuto!
> 
> Quasi sicuramente HANNO fatto sesso, ma non è questo il problema. Non fissarti su sesso o baci, anche questi non sono il problema.
> 
> ...


ti ringrazio per l'abbraccio e per i consigli (ne ho bisogno)

dopo quanto tempo hai dimenticato l'altro?

ami ancora tuo marito?


----------



## Verena67 (26 Settembre 2008)

viaggiare con lui...proprio no, direi!


----------



## Verena67 (26 Settembre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> ti ringrazio per l'abbraccio e per i consigli (ne ho bisogno)
> 
> dopo quanto tempo hai dimenticato l'altro?
> 
> ami ancora tuo marito?


Non ho mai smesso di amare mio marito!

L'altro per me era il primo amore, di 18 anni prima (ora ne sono passati 21...), quindi mettici una mia crisi personale, delusioni sul lavoro, routine, un lungo matrimonio, stanchezza, e la "magia" di un sentimento provato da ragazzi.

Non è che si dimentica come spegnere un interruttore, io ho chiuso la storia extra dopo pochi mesi, ma con lui sono ancora in contatto, siamo amici.

Nessuno dei due parla piu' di quel che c'è stato (io poi nel mentre sono stata gravemente malata...e sono ancora in cura, per un problema piuttosto serio), pero'...sai non si dimentica mai. Ma si va avanti, specie se al compagno - come nel nostro caso - vuoi davvero bene, e ci tieni alla tua famiglia!

Comunque, in soldoni, ho ritrovato la serenità dopo circa 2 anni...anche se la relazione vera e propria è durata pochi mesi.


----------



## Old and.66 (26 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> viaggiare con lui...proprio no, direi!


si prima viaggiavano insieme, per dividere le spese visto che viaggiano tutti i giorni con l'auto, insieme ad un altro loro collega ....ora viaggiano insieme soltanto quando c'è l'altro....


----------



## Verena67 (26 Settembre 2008)

comunque...meglio che la dissuadi dal viaggiare con lui. Se ascolti me.


----------



## Old and.66 (26 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non ho mai smesso di amare mio marito!
> 
> L'altro per me era il primo amore, di 18 anni prima (ora ne sono passati 21...), quindi mettici una mia crisi personale, delusioni sul lavoro, routine, un lungo matrimonio, stanchezza, e la "magia" di un sentimento provato da ragazzi.
> 
> mia moglie si è sentita desiderata da un altro e ciò non gli sembrava vero....in un momento in cui si sentiva un po trascurata da me. Anch'io mi sentivo trascurato...ma non ho mai cercato di tradirla ero sereno e felice desideravo soltanto avere dei figli con lei, viaggiare ed una casa più grande ...penso che sia fisiologico dopo 17 anni un calo di passione: io questo l'ho capito lei forse no.


----------



## Old and.66 (26 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> comunque...meglio che la dissuadi dal viaggiare con lui. Se ascolti me.


per questo non c'é problema: sta collaborando e penso che anche lui non voglia perdere la sua famiglia


----------



## Verena67 (26 Settembre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> ...penso che sia fisiologico dopo 17 anni un calo di passione: io questo l'ho capito lei forse no.



non è tanto passione fisica, quanto sentirsi ricercati, inseguiti, corteggiati...come siamo deboli, mannaggia!


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non è tanto passione fisica, quanto sentirsi ricercati, inseguiti, corteggiati...come siamo deboli, mannaggia!


 mannaggia mannaggia mannaggia


----------



## Old and.66 (26 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non è tanto passione fisica, quanto sentirsi ricercati, inseguiti, corteggiati...come siamo deboli, mannaggia!


comunque ero più io a cercare lei che lei me, ...penso che lei abbia anche interpretato il mio calo  (fisiologico) di desiderio come una mancanza di amore e di affetto che invece non è mai mancato. Purtroppo a 42 anni il fisico non è quello di un 25enne


----------



## Old and.66 (26 Settembre 2008)

adesso purtroppo non riesco più ad abbracciarla e baciarla


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> adesso purtroppo non riesco più ad abbracciarla e baciarla


Sei profondamente offeso e ferito ...è normale!


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Settembre 2008)

ci vuole tempo tempo poi ancora tempo....e ci vuole una grande unita' d'intenti......se vedi che lei e' ancora presa dall'altro e' tutto tempo perso


----------



## La Lupa (26 Settembre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> comunque ero più io a cercare lei che lei me, ...penso che lei abbia anche interpretato il mio calo (fisiologico) di desiderio come una mancanza di amore e di affetto che invece non è mai mancato. Purtroppo a 42 anni il fisico non è quello di un 25enne


Perchè... l'altro ha 25 anni?    

	
	
		
		
	


	





Benvenuto And.


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> si incontravano soltanto per motivi di lavoro e quasi sempre non erano soli
> 
> penso di conoscere bene mia moglie, *mi sono accorto subito che mi nascondeva qualcosa......inoltre quando mente non mi guarda negli occhi*


Infatti, difficile che sfuggano certi segnali...


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> *Perchè... l'altro ha 25 anni?*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old Alexantro (26 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Infatti, difficile che sfuggano certi segnali...


 si possono nascondere benissimo anche certi segnali volendo....non e' difficile


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> si possono nascondere benissimo anche certi segnali volendo....non e' difficile


Ma l'intuito non sbaglia, se si vuole capire...


----------



## Old and.66 (26 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Perchè... l'altro ha 25 anni?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 no, è più grande di me.....era per rispondere a Verena67


----------



## La Lupa (26 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


>


shhh...  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ... non ridere!

E' per dire come a volte ci se la racconta...


----------



## Verena67 (26 Settembre 2008)

La Lupa ha detto:


> Perchè... l'altro ha 25 anni?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Lupe', leggi la mia firma!


----------



## La Lupa (26 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Lupe', leggi la mia firma!


...ops...


----------



## Old giulia (26 Settembre 2008)

Ciao and.66



and.66 ha detto:


> ........  lei soffre, soprattutto, per l'uomo che gli ha fatto perdere la testa e che gli ha fatto provare dell'emozioni profonde e per la loro storia interrotta troppo in fretta
> 
> Ma questo lo pensi tu o te lo dice lei?
> 
> ...


Grazie a te


----------



## Old and.66 (26 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Ciao and.66
> 
> 
> Grazie a te


me lo dice lei....e quando non me lo dice....lo intuisco perchè si assenta con la mente ed è triste......una notte che piangeva per lui l'ho persino dovuta consolare


----------



## Verena67 (26 Settembre 2008)

And, dignità, dai!


----------



## Old giulia (26 Settembre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> me lo dice lei....e quando non me lo dice....lo intuisco perchè si assenta con la mente ed è triste......una notte che piangeva per lui l'ho persino dovuta consolare


Non sò... io non penso sia un atteggiamento giusto il tuo.
Diventi complice del suo tradimento, del suo stare male... in un certo senso lei si coccola di questo ed è come "autorizzata" a stare male... invece, a mio avviso, lei deve capire che chi sta veramente male in questo momento se TU, è lei che deve prendersi cura di te.
Io mi sarei incazzata e me ne sarei andata.


----------



## Old disperso (26 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Non sò... io non penso sia un atteggiamento giusto il tuo.
> Diventi complice del suo tradimento, del suo stare male... in un certo senso lei si coccola di questo ed è come "autorizzata" a stare male... invece, a mio avviso, *lei deve capire che chi sta veramente male in questo momento se TU, è lei che deve prendersi cura di te.*
> Io mi sarei incazzata e me ne sarei andata.


----------



## Old and.66 (26 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> And, dignità, dai!


è successo solo una notte

ora sono più freddo è duro con lei, forse più egoista (questo però non credo faciliti la riconciliazione),


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> me lo dice lei....e quando non me lo dice....lo intuisco perchè si assenta con la mente ed è triste......una notte che piangeva per lui l'ho persino dovuta consolare


GULP


----------



## Old and.66 (26 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Non sò... io non penso sia un atteggiamento giusto il tuo.
> Diventi complice del suo tradimento, del suo stare male... in un certo senso lei si coccola di questo ed è come "autorizzata" a stare male... invece, a mio avviso, lei deve capire che chi sta veramente male in questo momento se TU, è lei che deve prendersi cura di te.
> Io mi sarei incazzata e me ne sarei andata.


 
è successo solo una notte

ora sono più freddo è duro con lei forse più egoista (questo però non credo faciliti la riconciliazione),


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> me lo dice lei....e quando non me lo dice....lo intuisco perchè si assenta con la mente ed è triste......una notte che piangeva per lui l'ho persino dovuta consolare


----------



## Old and.66 (26 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Non sò... io non penso sia un atteggiamento giusto il tuo.
> Diventi complice del suo tradimento, del suo stare male... in un certo senso lei si coccola di questo ed è come "autorizzata" a stare male... invece, a mio avviso, lei deve capire che chi sta veramente male in questo momento se TU, è lei che deve prendersi cura di te.
> Io mi sarei incazzata e me ne sarei andata.


qual'è l'atteggiamento più giusto?


----------



## Verena67 (26 Settembre 2008)

durezza.


----------



## Old giulia (26 Settembre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> qual'è l'atteggiamento più giusto?


Non saprei... ti ho detto cosa avrei fatto io.
Prendi in mano la situazione: il tradito sei tu non lei.
Se lei sta male per l'altro... non è un tuo problema.
La coppia siete voi, siete due non tre.


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> durezza.


Io la penso all'opposto. Ma quelle che hanno recuperato il matrimonio siete voi, quindi non faccio testo.


----------



## Old Airforever (26 Settembre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> La mia storia è analoga a quella di tante altre: da poco ho avuto la conferma che mia moglie aveva una storia segreta. Già lo sospettavo da qualche mese, perchè ho notato dei cambiamenti nel suo comportamento, ma talvolta pensavo che fosse solamente una mia impressione e che, forse, ero soltanto troppo geloso. Poi ho avuto delle conferme inequivocabili e l'ho costretta a confessare. lei mi ha detto, piangendo, che aveva perso la testa per un suo collega (e lui, sposato e con figlio, l'aveva persa per lei) ma che non voleva perdermi, che non voleva buttare via la nostra storia (oltre 17 anni, di cui 7 di matrimonio) e mi ha detto che dovevamo affrontare e superare la cosa insieme. Mi ha anche detto di non sapere se mi amava ancora. Forse non hanno fatto sesso (è stata abbastanza decisa nel convincermi di ciò), forse sono intervenuto per tempo, rimane comunque il fatto che si sono baciati (me l'ha confessato), che si sono incontrati fuori dal lavoro e che durante tre mesi mi ha raccontato un sacco di menzogne.
> Stiamo provando a superare la cosa ma non è affatto facile: mentre io soffro per il tradimento, per la perdita di fiducia verso di lei, per il cambiamento improvviso della nostra vita sentimentale, per tutte le incognite del futuro, per la nostra storia e i nostri progetti che vanno in fumo, ecc.; lei soffre, soprattutto, per l'uomo che gli ha fatto perdere la testa e che gli ha fatto provare dell'emozioni profonde e per la loro storia interrotta troppo in fretta. E' passato più di un mese ma ancora non ho capito quale sia la decisione più giusta da prendere. Due sono le domande che mi tormentano e che vi vorrei porre: *potrà lei dimenticare l'altro? potrò io, superare il tutto e amarla nuovamente come l'amavo prima e realizzare quei progetti di vita (es. avere dei figli) che condividevamo?*
> 
> vi ringrazio per eventuali consigli


Caro amico, sono combattuto nel decidere se dirti una verità che fa male o una bugia a fin di bene.
Ad entrambe le tue domande c'è un secco "No" come risposta. O meglio, "Si" solo se riuscite entrambi a gestire la vostra mente, i vostri pensieri, i vostri sentimenti...
Marco


----------



## Old and.66 (26 Settembre 2008)

essere duro mi verrebbe anche più facile che essere dolce ma non so se sia la decisione giusta

siamo in separazione dei beni e la casa è di mia proprietà. le ho detto di andarsene se non mi vuole più bene e lei non se ne va.....


----------



## Verena67 (26 Settembre 2008)

beh, troppo blando
Valige fuori dalla porta se non si da' una regolata (compreso lasciare il lavoro, se necessario!)


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> beh, troppo blando
> Valige fuori dalla porta se non si da' una regolata (compreso lasciare il lavoro, se necessario!)


e funziona?


----------



## Old and.66 (26 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> beh, troppo blando
> Valige fuori dalla porta se non si da' una regolata (compreso lasciare il lavoro, se necessario!)


non sei un po' troppo dura? (tu stessa hai impiegato due anni per superare la crisi) lascaire un lavoro sicuro come il suo non è una cosa semplice al giorno d'oggi......potrebbe comunque chiedere il trasferimento....


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> non sei un po' troppo dura? (tu stessa hai impiegato due anni per superare la crisi) lascaire un lavoro sicuro come il suo non è una cosa semplice al giorno d'oggi......potrebbe comunque chiedere il trasferimento....


Mi fai tornare un po' di fiducia negli uomini... grazie...


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> beh, troppo blando
> Valige fuori dalla porta se non si da' una regolata (compreso lasciare il lavoro, se necessario!)


Verena senza polemica, solo per capire ... il tuo tradimento la hai confessato spontaneamente, o sei stata scoperta?

Tuo marito come si comporto', che reazione ebbe?


----------



## Old giulia (26 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> beh, troppo blando
> Valige fuori dalla porta se non si da' una regolata (compreso lasciare il lavoro, se necessario!)


Concordo con te Vere.
Io quando ho scoperto il suo tradimento, gli ho detto semplicemente (mi tremavano le gambe) che se voleva andare... la porta era aperta, ma se decideva di rimanere doveva cambiare ed impegnarsi a "conquistarmi").
Non l'ho mai supplicato di rimanere...


----------



## Old and.66 (26 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Concordo con te Vere.
> Io quando ho scoperto il suo tradimento, gli ho detto semplicemente (mi tremavano le gambe) che se voleva andare... la porta era aperta, ma se decideva di rimanere doveva cambiare ed impegnarsi a "conquistarmi").
> Non l'ho mai supplicato di rimanere...


 ti ha riconquistata?


----------



## Bruja (26 Settembre 2008)

*........*



and.66 ha detto:


> essere duro mi verrebbe anche più facile che essere dolce ma non so se sia la decisione giusta
> 
> siamo in separazione dei beni e la casa è di mia proprietà. le ho detto di andarsene se non mi vuole più bene e lei non se ne va.....


Scusa ma dopo tanti post davvero esaurienti, a me viene in mente solo una domanda..... lei non sa se ti vuole bene, si macera per l'altro ma sta un casa tua.... che ti devo dire, dagli pure un po' di tempo ma cerchiamo di intenderci.... il tradito dei TU.... se la signora si desse una regolatina e decidesse di andare a disperarsi per l'altro non sotto i tuoi occhi magari recupererebbe un filino di dignità.
Comunque se speri che sia cosa breve ha sbagliato di grosso... devi ancora metabolizzare il tradimento e lo farai quando lei avrà fatto le sue scelte, adesso sei troppo in stand-by, e non é detto che a te, dopo, stiano bene.

A proposito, di figli non ne parlate neppure, neanche se lei tornasse penita e convinta di ricominciare.... tabula rasa per almeno due anni, il tempo standard per metabolizzare veramente un tradimento.

Io posso capire chi tradisce, sono cose che capitano, ma pretendere la comprensione del tradito per le proprie sofferenze di trasgressione mi pare proprio una cosa da commedia all'italiana.
Bruja


----------



## Old giulia (26 Settembre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> ti ha riconquistata?


 
Sì... ci ha messo tre anni ma ci è riuscitra sono serena


----------



## Old giulia (26 Settembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Scusa ma dopo tanti post davvero esaurienti, a me viene in mente solo una domanda..... lei non sa se ti vuole bene, si macera per l'altro ma sta un casa tua.... che ti devo dire, dagli pure un po' di tempo ma cerchiamo di intenderci.... il tradito dei TU.... se la signora si desse una regolatina e decidesse di andare a disperarsi per l'altro non sotto i tuoi occhi magari recupererebbe un filino di dignità.
> Comunque se speri che sia cosa breve ha sbagliato di grosso... devi ancora metabolizzare il tradimento e lo farai quando lei avrà fatto le sue scelte, adesso sei troppo in stand-by, e non é detto che a te, dopo, stiano bene.
> 
> A proposito, di figli non ne parlate neppure, neanche se lei tornasse penita e convinta di ricominciare.... tabula rasa per almeno due anni, il tempo standard per metabolizzare veramente un tradimento.
> ...


Giusto.
Ma come te lo dobbiamo dire???????
Rileggiti con calma gli interventi, magari domani


----------



## Old and.66 (26 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Sì... ci ha messo tre anni ma ci è riuscitra sono serena


durante i tre anni com'è andata?


----------



## Old and.66 (26 Settembre 2008)

buttarla fuori di casa è la soluzione più facile per me


ma è quella più giusta?


d'altronde stai buttando fuori anche una parte della tua vita


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> buttarla fuori di casa è la soluzione più facile per me
> 
> 
> ma è quella più giusta?
> ...


 Non è facile buttare fuori.
Pochissimi lo fanno.
Chiedevi se serve.
Devi chiederti: a cosa serve?ùServe a far chiarezza e chiedere decisioni.
Non è detto che scelga di ricostruire, ma evita di trascinarsi in situazioni ambigue.


----------



## Old and.66 (26 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Chiedevi se serve.
> Devi chiederti: a cosa serve?ùServe a far chiarezza e chiedere decisioni.


scusa Persa, ma non ho capito questi passaggi ....


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> scusa Persa, ma non ho capito questi passaggi ....


Io so perché l'ho fatto io.
Io l'ho fatto perché mi era insopportabile la vicinanza di chi di cui non mi fidavo più. E gli ho detto che non avrebbe potuto fidarsi di me ...sai nel sonno... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




E l'ho fatto perché non volevo che restasse perché costretto.
Infatti è finito tutto.
Però ho avuto chiarezza.
Non fosse uscito sarebbe rimasto nell'ambiguità che ormai gli era diventata connaturata.


----------



## Old and.66 (26 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io so perché l'ho fatto io.
> Io l'ho fatto perché mi era insopportabile la vicinanza di chi di cui non mi fidavo più. E gli ho detto che non avrebbe potuto fidarsi di me ...sai nel sonno...
> 
> 
> ...


sei soddisfatta della tua decisione? sei serena


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> sei soddisfatta della tua decisione? sei serena


 Non avrei potuto sopportare altre menzogne.
Mi sto ricostruendo.


----------



## Old giulia (26 Settembre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> durante i tre anni com'è andata?


Sono stati anni difficile per noi... abbiamo fatto anche terapia di coppia, ci credavamo, ci siamo riusciti.
Per me è stato un miscuglio di sensazioni contrastanti, sentimenti mescolati 

	
	
		
		
	


	




   dio- amore, rabbia-dolore... momenti di vera isteria.
Lui è stato molto paziente con me... questo è stata una dichiarazione d'amore.


----------



## Verena67 (26 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Verena senza polemica, solo per capire ... il tuo tradimento la hai confessato spontaneamente, o sei stata scoperta?
> 
> Tuo marito come si comporto', che reazione ebbe?




il mio tradimento (che per me non era un tradimento, ma un valutare se cambiare vita e partner...) lo confessai io.

Mio marito ebbe una reazione pacatissima, addolorata ma forte. Mi disse "scegli, ma fai in fretta. Non possono esistere ambiguita'". E io scelsi.


----------



## Old giulia (26 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> il mio tradimento (che per me non era un tradimento, ma un valutare se cambiare vita e partner...) lo confessai io.
> 
> Mio marito ebbe una reazione pacatissima, addolorata ma forte. Mi disse "scegli, ma fai in fretta. Non possono esistere ambiguita'". E io scelsi.


Mi presenti tuo marito??


----------



## Verena67 (26 Settembre 2008)

Col cavolo, me lo tengo io!


----------



## Mari' (26 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> il mio tradimento (che per me non era un tradimento, ma un valutare se cambiare vita e partner...) lo confessai io.
> 
> Mio marito ebbe una reazione pacatissima, addolorata ma forte. Mi disse "scegli, ma fai in fretta. Non possono esistere ambiguita'". E io scelsi.


Ti ringrazio di aver risposto alla mia curiosita', grazie davvero.


----------



## Old maxneve27 (26 Settembre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> La mia storia è analoga a quella di tante altre: da poco ho avuto la conferma che mia moglie aveva una storia segreta. Già lo sospettavo da qualche mese, perchè ho notato dei cambiamenti nel suo comportamento, ma talvolta pensavo che fosse solamente una mia impressione e che, forse, ero soltanto troppo geloso. Poi ho avuto delle conferme inequivocabili e l'ho costretta a confessare. lei mi ha detto, piangendo, che aveva perso la testa per un suo collega (e lui, sposato e con figlio, l'aveva persa per lei) ma che non voleva perdermi, che non voleva buttare via la nostra storia (oltre 17 anni, di cui 7 di matrimonio) e mi ha detto che dovevamo affrontare e superare la cosa insieme. Mi ha anche detto di non sapere se mi amava ancora. Forse non hanno fatto sesso (è stata abbastanza decisa nel convincermi di ciò), forse sono intervenuto per tempo, rimane comunque il fatto che si sono baciati (me l'ha confessato), che si sono incontrati fuori dal lavoro e che durante tre mesi mi ha raccontato un sacco di menzogne.
> Stiamo provando a superare la cosa ma non è affatto facile: mentre io soffro per il tradimento, per la perdita di fiducia verso di lei, per il cambiamento improvviso della nostra vita sentimentale, per tutte le incognite del futuro, per la nostra storia e i nostri progetti che vanno in fumo, ecc.; lei soffre, soprattutto, per l'uomo che gli ha fatto perdere la testa e che gli ha fatto provare dell'emozioni profonde e per la loro storia interrotta troppo in fretta. E' passato più di un mese ma ancora non ho capito quale sia la decisione più giusta da prendere. Due sono le domande che mi tormentano e che vi vorrei porre: potrà lei dimenticare l'altro? potrò io, superare il tutto e amarla nuovamente come l'amavo prima e realizzare quei progetti di vita (es. avere dei figli) che condividevamo?
> 
> vi ringrazio per eventuali consigli


Ciao And.66, la tua storia è molto ma molto simile alla mia anche nei tempi!!!
Ti posso dire che adesso è veramente troppo presto per un serio pentimento e questo lo leggi anche nei suoi occhi. Io sono andato via di casa dopo 2 mesi durante la terapia di coppia, ed ancora adesso sono fuori casa.
Dopo quasi 1 anno incomincia a vedere le cose in modo diverso, più nitido e meno emotivamente, però dimenticati di dimenticare  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  non si puo...... e dimenticatio soprattutto l'esclusività. Questa forse è la cosa che fa veramente più male.
Coraggio e pazienza


----------



## Old and.66 (26 Settembre 2008)

maxneve27 ha detto:


> Ciao And.66, la tua storia è molto ma molto simile alla mia anche nei tempi!!!
> Ti posso dire che adesso è veramente troppo presto per un serio pentimento e questo lo leggi anche nei suoi occhi. Io sono andato via di casa dopo 2 mesi durante la terapia di coppia, ed ancora adesso sono fuori casa.
> Dopo quasi 1 anno incomincia a vedere le cose in modo diverso, più nitido e meno emotivamente, però dimenticati di dimenticare
> 
> ...


a cosa ti riferisci?.......vuoi forse dirmi che dovrò accettare eventuali ulteriori tradimenti?


----------



## MK (26 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> il mio tradimento (che per me non era un tradimento, ma un valutare se cambiare vita e partner...) lo confessai io.
> 
> Mio marito ebbe una reazione pacatissima, addolorata ma forte. Mi disse "scegli, ma fai in fretta. Non possono esistere ambiguita'". E io scelsi.


Quindi ha usato la dolcezza?


----------



## Old and.66 (26 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Sono stati anni difficile per noi... abbiamo fatto anche terapia di coppia, ci credavamo, ci siamo riusciti.
> Per me è stato un miscuglio di sensazioni contrastanti, sentimenti mescolati
> 
> 
> ...


 
tradita o traditrice?


----------



## Old and.66 (26 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Sono stati anni difficile per noi... abbiamo fatto anche terapia di coppia, ci credavamo, ci siamo riusciti.
> Per me è stato un miscuglio di sensazioni contrastanti, sentimenti mescolati
> 
> 
> ...


 
è utile la terapia di copia?

come funziona?


----------



## Old maxneve27 (26 Settembre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> a cosa ti riferisci?.......vuoi forse dirmi che dovrò accettare eventuali ulteriori tradimenti?


No assolutamente, mi riferisco al fatto che tua moglie per un periodo più o meno lungo aveva altro per la testa.... insomma non era solo tua


----------



## Old maxneve27 (26 Settembre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> è utile la terapia di copia?
> 
> come funziona?


La terapia di coppia può aiutare ma io sinceramente fossi in te aspetterei un po prima di incominciarla.
Quando il tutto è ancora troppo fresco, i risultati non possono che essere negativi. Io credo che tua moglie debba ancora capire cosa vuole realmente e "staccarsi" da lui, fino a quel momento non avrà la testa..... per iniziare un nuovo percorso


----------



## Old and.66 (26 Settembre 2008)

maxneve27 ha detto:


> No assolutamente, mi riferisco al fatto che tua moglie per un periodo più o meno lungo aveva altro per la testa.... insomma non era solo tua


ho capito, sono d'accordo con te, è proprio il suo distacco (mentale) che mi ha fatto insospettire.....l'ho percepito da piccoli particolari ...anche dai silienzi...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Settembre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> tradita o traditrice?


 Ti rispondo per Giulia. Tradita


----------



## Old giulia (26 Settembre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> è utile la terapia di copia?
> 
> come funziona?


 
La terapia di coppia l'abbiamo inziata dopo circa 10 mesi dalla mia scoperta (lui mi tradiva); iniziata perchè io non riuscivo a farmene una ragione, non riuscivo a trovare pace.
Si facevano sedute individuali e sedute di coppia; abbiamo ripercorso i nostri 20 anni insieme, analizzato i perchè, i per come, i sentimenti, quello che provavamo dentro, a me è servito.


----------



## Old lele51 (27 Settembre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> si incontravano soltanto per motivi di lavoro e quasi sempre non erano soli
> 
> penso di conoscere bene mia moglie, mi sono accorto subito che mi nascondeva qualcosa......*inoltre quando mente non mi guarda negli occhi*



Imparerà, credimi... imparerà a mentirti guardandoti in faccia... e comincerai un percorso stressante che ha solo due vie come nella pubblicità della BMW...
Benvenuto e non dare più nulla per scontato... questo è un'altro mondo...
un abbraccio


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Sì... ci ha messo tre anni ma ci è riuscitra sono serena


Ciao Giulia, non ritenermi cattivo: sei serena per il solo fatto che ti sei autoconvinta (e lui ti ha probabilmente aiutato a convincerti) che è cambiato e che non ti sta più tradendo...ma...scusa la domanda: non ti capita mai di pensare che potrebbe ancora tradirti, visto che lo ha già fatto con tanta facilità...
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Settembre 2008)

La terapia di coppia, a parer mio, è una baggianata. Non viviamo nella coppia e chi meglio di noi conosce la verità? Chi meglio di noi conosce lacune e problemi? Chi meglio di noi sa se ama ancora o non più, il partner?
Certo è che, se sentiamo i traditori sono tutti mentalmente confusi...eh, cosa ci dovrebbero dire, altrimenti, per pararsi il culetto..."Sono confuso, non mi riconosco, non so so cosa voglio, non riesco a decidere, non ci voglio pensare, non so cosa mi stia succedendo, non o se l'amo ancora, sono trascurato, non è più quella d'una volta, non mi comprende...."
Air


----------



## Verena67 (27 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quindi ha usato la dolcezza?


secondo me era dolce nel senso di umanamente presente al mio smarrimento, ma duro nella sostanza. Non avrei potuto tentennare, dovevo scegliere, di qui o di là.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ti ringrazio di aver risposto alla mia curiosita', grazie davvero.


prego!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Settembre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> a cosa ti riferisci?.......vuoi forse dirmi che dovrò accettare eventuali ulteriori tradimenti?


anch'io ho usato quest'espressione di "esclusività da dimenticare", quello che intendo (e che penso Maxneve intenda) è che non c'è piu' l'"innocenza" di prima di pensare: siamo soli noi due, non amiamo né abbiamo amato nessun altro , etc.

Ci si scopre persone diverse, capaci sì di riscegliersi...pero' dopo un percorso che, ahime', ha incluso anche altre persone...

Non so se mi sono spiegata!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao Giulia, non ritenermi cattivo: sei serena per il solo fatto che ti sei autoconvinta (e lui ti ha probabilmente aiutato a convincerti) che è cambiato e che non ti sta più tradendo...ma...scusa la domanda: non ti capita mai di pensare che potrebbe ancora tradirti, visto che lo ha già fatto con tanta facilità...
> Air



Air, sei sconsolante!

Scusa, ma un marito che affronta mesi e anni di rinfacci, rabbie, delusioni della moglie (e gli uomini ODIANO deludere le donne della loro vita, quelle a cui tengono davvero!), terapia, etc., sempre con l'etichetta del "cattivo" addosso, mentre sarebbe tanto piu' "facile" separarsi e andare ciascuno per la propria strada (come fanno in tanti...!), ancora deve essere tenuto sulla graticola "ad infinitum"?! Fino a quando?!?

E' come sparare con un cannone contro un moscerino, se capisci cosa intendo!

Finché ragionerai in modo così "meschino" (scusami, ma quando ci vuole ci vuole!) non sarai mai felice in coppia!!!


----------



## Old maxneve27 (27 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> anch'io ho usato quest'espressione di "esclusività da dimenticare", quello che intendo (e che penso Maxneve intenda) è che non c'è piu' l'"innocenza" di prima di pensare: siamo soli noi due, non amiamo né abbiamo amato nessun altro , etc.
> 
> Ci si scopre persone diverse, capaci sì di riscegliersi...pero' dopo un percorso che, ahime', ha incluso anche altre persone...
> 
> Non so se mi sono spiegata!


Ciao Verena, hai descritto esattamente quello che volevo dire io.... si vede che le donne sono + brave degli uomini


----------



## Old maxneve27 (27 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> secondo me era dolce nel senso di umanamente presente al mio smarrimento, ma duro nella sostanza. Non avrei potuto tentennare, dovevo scegliere, di qui o di là.


Quanto ci hai messo a scegliere di qua o di la.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  ?


----------



## Old giulia (27 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> Ciao Giulia, non ritenermi cattivo: sei serena per il solo fatto che ti sei autoconvinta (e lui ti ha probabilmente aiutato a convincerti) che è cambiato e che non ti sta più tradendo...ma...scusa la domanda: non ti capita mai di pensare che potrebbe ancora tradirti, visto che lo ha già fatto con tanta facilità...
> Air


Non mi sono autoconvinta, lui è cambiato, io sono cambiata.
Siamo molto più attenti ai nostri umori, ai nostri sogni, alle nostre aspettative.
Ora abbiamo un progetto di vita insieme, siamo entusiasti del nuovo cambiamento; anche i nostri ragazzini avvertono questa armonia e sono sereni.
Non so se riesco a trasmettervi, con queste parole, il mio entusiasmo nel proporvi la nostra "nuova vita", è davvero difficile tramite web.
Io ho sofferto molto ed anche lui... abbiamo viscerato il problema, ribaltato e mescolato sino all'esaurimento.
Potrebbe tradirmi ancora in futuro... potrei farlo anche io... ma ora siamo felici.
Non l'ha fatto con tanta facilità... io mi ero accorta che qualcosa non andava...era cambiato, non era tranquillo; non voglio giustificarlo ma tutto è "precipitato" con la morte di suo padre sino ad arrivare al tradimento (durato 2 mesi)... ora non voglio annoiarvi raccontandovi di nuovo la storia., ma credetemi è possibile RINASCERE, noi ci siamo riusciti.


----------



## Bruja (27 Settembre 2008)

*Air*

Guiarda che la erapia di coppia serve spesso ad accettarsi quando si é nella fase peggiore dopo un tradimento. Si hanno reazioni che non ci si riconosce, si assumono atteggiamenti contrari o lontan dalla personalità abituale.  
Spesso un terapista, proprio perché oltre che super partes, é esperto di dinamiche mentali, aiuta a capirsi più che a capire.  
Il tradimento é statico, é quello che é... punto; la razione al tradimento é assolutamente dinamica e su quella un terapeuta riesce spesso ad intervenire.... la incanala in modalità produttive e non distruttive. Almeno ci prova... poi sta alla persona farne tesoro o essere avulsa da ogni suggerimento scaturito dall'analisi. 
Bruja


----------



## Old maxneve27 (27 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Non mi sono autoconvinta, lui è cambiato, io sono cambiata.
> Siamo molto più attenti ai nostri umori, ai nostri sogni, alle nostre aspettative.
> Ora abbiamo un progetto di vita insieme, siamo entusiasti del nuovo cambiamento; anche i nostri ragazzini avvertono questa armonia e sono sereni.
> Non so se riesco a trasmettervi, con queste parole, il mio entusiasmo nel proporvi la nostra "nuova vita", è davvero difficile tramite web.
> ...


Se hai una pozione magica fai i soldi  

	
	
		
		
	


	









A parte gli scherzi, fa piacere sentire qualcuno che c'è la fa a ricostruire la propria vita. Evidentemente siete due persone intelligenti e questo ha aiutato molto.


----------



## Old giulia (27 Settembre 2008)

Airforever ha detto:


> La terapia di coppia, a parer mio, è una baggianata. Non viviamo nella coppia e chi meglio di noi conosce la verità? Chi meglio di noi conosce lacune e problemi? Chi meglio di noi sa se ama ancora o non più, il partner?
> Certo è che, se sentiamo i traditori sono tutti mentalmente confusi...eh, cosa ci dovrebbero dire, altrimenti, per pararsi il culetto..."Sono confuso, non mi riconosco, non so so cosa voglio, non riesco a decidere, non ci voglio pensare, non so cosa mi stia succedendo, non o se l'amo ancora, sono trascurato, non è più quella d'una volta, non mi comprende...."
> Air


Penso che quel non sia un noi...
Noi viviamo nella coppia, e proprio per questo a volte non captiamo certe sfumature, atteggiamenti, problemi perchè non siamo obiettivi.
Non so se tu hai mai fatto terapia (se non lo hai mai fatta penso sia inutile "giudicarla")
Forse noi conosciamo le nostre lacune ma non riusciamo a metterle a fuoco e a risolverle, ci sentiamo come in vicolo cieco (a me è successo);
le sedute in sè valgono poco... ma ti assicuro che dietro, quando torni a casa, quando ti confronti con il patner, soli, occhi negli occhi... cavoli se conta!
La terapeuta è come uan consigliera... sono sufficienti poche sue parole per farti "lavorare"a  casa una settimana.


----------



## Verena67 (27 Settembre 2008)

maxneve27 ha detto:


> Ciao Verena, hai descritto esattamente quello che volevo dire io.... si vede che le donne sono + brave degli uomini


mica sempre


----------



## Old giulia (27 Settembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Guiarda che la erapia di coppia serve spesso ad accettarsi quando si é nella fase peggiore dopo un tradimento. Si hanno reazioni che non ci si riconosce, si assumono atteggiamenti contrari o lontan dalla personalità abituale.
> Spesso un terapista, proprio perché oltre che super partes, é esperto di dinamiche mentali, aiuta a capirsi più che a capire.
> Il tradimento é statico, é quello che é... punto; la razione al tradimento é assolutamente dinamica e su quella un terapeuta riesce spesso ad intervenire.... la incanala in modalità produttive e non distruttive. Almeno ci prova... poi sta alla persona farne tesoro o essere avulsa da ogni suggerimento scaturito dall'analisi.
> Bruja


Concordo con te Bruja, infatti noi abbiamo cominciato terapia dopo 10 mesi dalla scoperta.
Io non mi riconoscevo più, questa esperienza aveva risvegliato in me tanta rabbia, riuscivo solo a dirgli che lo odiavo ma nello stesso tempo credevo nel nostro amore... io ho deciso di andare in analisi perchè rivolevo la mia vita, il nostro amore.


----------



## Mari' (27 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> Non mi sono autoconvinta, lui è cambiato, io sono cambiata.
> Siamo molto più attenti ai nostri umori, ai nostri sogni, alle nostre aspettative.
> Ora abbiamo un progetto di vita insieme, siamo entusiasti del nuovo cambiamento; anche i nostri ragazzini avvertono questa armonia e sono sereni.
> Non so se riesco a trasmettervi, con queste parole, il mio entusiasmo nel proporvi la nostra "nuova vita", è davvero difficile tramite web.
> ...



Cara Giulia ... non sai il piacere che mi fa leggerti cosi serena e positiva al massimo, Brava/i!

Non pensi che sarebbe ora di cambiarla quella benedetta firma? ... solo la prima parte.


Un grosso


----------



## Verena67 (27 Settembre 2008)

maxneve27 ha detto:


> Quanto ci hai messo a scegliere di qua o di la....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


la scelta è stata immediata (mio marito, senza dubbio), l'esecuzione ahime' ha un po' scontato le ambivalenze tipiche di queste storie (questi rapporti sono pesantissimi....) pero' anche complice la distanza geografica si è di fatto realizzata subito, anche se le discussioni si sono prolungate per qualche mese (meno di sei mesi)...come sempre succede in questi casi, l'altro non voleva lasciarmi andare (ma nello stesso tempo non proponeva alternative valide...)insomma, le solite storie!


----------



## Old giulia (27 Settembre 2008)

maxneve27 ha detto:


> Se hai una pozione magica fai i soldi
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old giulia (27 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Cara Giulia ... non sai il piacere che mi fa leggerti cosi serena e positiva al massimo, Brava/i!
> 
> Non pensi che sarebbe ora di cambiarla quella benedetta firma? ... solo la prima parte.
> 
> ...


Ci stò pensando... ma per il momento rimane lì!!!!


----------



## Old giulia (27 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> la scelta è stata immediata (mio marito, senza dubbio), l'esecuzione ahime' ha un po' scontato le ambivalenze tipiche di queste storie (questi rapporti sono pesantissimi....) pero' anche complice la distanza geografica si è di fatto realizzata subito, anche se le discussioni si sono prolungate per qualche mese (meno di sei mesi)...come sempre succede in questi casi, l'altro non voleva lasciarmi andare (ma nello stesso tempo non proponeva alternative valide...)insomma, le solite storie!


 
Anche io gli ho detto... scegli.
Sono andata via per il weekend... gli ho detto che era libero di fare... anche di incontrare lei se fosse stato necessario.
Già alla mia partenza lui aveva deciso...


----------



## Old maxneve27 (27 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> maxneve27 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Se hai una pozione magica fai i soldi
> ...


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> *Penso che quel non sia un noi...*
> Noi viviamo nella coppia, e proprio per questo a volte non captiamo certe sfumature, atteggiamenti, problemi perchè non siamo obiettivi.
> Non so se tu hai mai fatto terapia (se non lo hai mai fatta penso sia inutile "giudicarla")
> Forse noi conosciamo le nostre lacune ma non riusciamo a metterle a fuoco e a risolverle, ci sentiamo come in vicolo cieco (a me è successo);
> ...


Giulia, scusa, si...era un "Noi".
A questo punto divento scettico, perchè per altre questioni si usa dire: "Chi può sapere meglio di chi sta provando sulla propria pelle una determinata cosa"...qui invece, chi è coinvolto non vede e non sa...
Giulia: sia sa, sia...certo che si sa...
Air


----------



## Old Airforever (27 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Air, sei sconsolante!
> 
> Scusa, ma un marito che affronta mesi e anni di rinfacci, rabbie, delusioni della moglie (e gli uomini ODIANO deludere le donne della loro vita, quelle a cui tengono davvero!), terapia, etc., sempre con l'etichetta del "cattivo" addosso, mentre sarebbe tanto piu' "facile" separarsi e andare ciascuno per la propria strada (come fanno in tanti...!), ancora deve essere tenuto sulla graticola "ad infinitum"?! Fino a quando?!?
> 
> ...


Si dice che quando si è scottati dall'acqua calda, poi si teme quella fredda. Non mi sto chiedendo come sia possibile controllare la paura dell'acqua fredda (un minimo di self-control ci vorrebbe), bensì di togliersi dalla testa la scottatura subita da quella calda!
Air


----------



## Verena67 (27 Settembre 2008)

Agg' capito, ma la ricostruzione si fa IN DUE, non dimenticarlo!

Se Giulia si ostinasse ciecamente in rancori e sospetti, a) mancherebbe di rispetto nei confronti del marito, che per lei si è messo in gioco (i piu' se ne tirano fuori e basta!) b) diventerebbe una rompicoglioni insopportabile!


----------



## Old and.66 (27 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> la scelta è stata immediata (mio marito, senza dubbio), l'esecuzione ahime' ha un po' scontato le ambivalenze tipiche di queste storie (questi rapporti sono pesantissimi....) pero' anche complice la distanza geografica si è di fatto realizzata subito, anche se le discussioni si sono prolungate per qualche mese (meno di sei mesi)...come sempre succede in questi casi, l'altro non voleva lasciarmi andare (ma nello stesso tempo non proponeva alternative valide...)insomma, le solite storie!


 
scusa se ti faccio questa domanda (ma è quello che penso di mia moglie); non è che sei rimasta perchè era la soluzione più semplice? nel senso che, comunque, la storia con l'altro presentava, di per se, delle complicazioni...oppure non volevi perdera le tue comodità, le tue cose, le tue abitudini, le tue amicizie, ecc.?


----------



## MK (27 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> secondo me era dolce nel senso di umanamente presente al mio smarrimento, ma duro nella sostanza. Non avrei potuto tentennare, *dovevo scegliere, di qui o di là*.


Vere posso? Se non vuoi non rispondere, fa niente. Quanto ha pesato l'inaffidabilità del di là sulla decisione?


----------



## Verena67 (27 Settembre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> scusa se ti faccio questa domanda (ma è quello che penso di mia moglie); non è che sei rimasta perchè era la soluzione più semplice? nel senso che, comunque, la storia con l'altro presentava, di per se, delle complicazioni...oppure non volevi perdera le tue comodità, le tue cose, le tue abitudini, le tue amicizie, ecc.?


ma quali comodità?!
No no.

Nel mio caso veramente quello che è ha pesato di piu' è stato il sentimento che provavo per marito e figli, per la nostra famiglia in quanto tale. Era il mio progetto, e non intendevo farlo fallire...!


----------



## Verena67 (27 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vere posso? Se non vuoi non rispondere, fa niente. Quanto ha pesato l'inaffidabilità del di là sulla decisione?


piu' passa il tempo, piu' dico - a posteriori - pochino. Non penso che alla fine della fiera sarei andata fino in fondo...

 Ad essere del tutto sinceri, nel mio caso è stato l'altro che ha avanzato progetti per il futuro (dicendo cose che oggi ovviamente suonano ridicole...), ed è questo che mi ha spinto ad essere sincera con il marito.

 Quando pero' mi sono scontrata con la realtà del dolore di mio marito, ho capito che non ero in una nuvoletta rosa...ma nella dura realtà, il mio atteggiamento è cambiato, non cinguettavo piu', volevo sapere come stavano le cose in realtà.

 E l'altro sicuramente ha cominciato ad agitarsi scompostamente, perché finché se ne parlava in astratto, era un sogno d'amore...come tutti, appena scendi sul concreto...le cose cambiano!!


----------



## Old and.66 (27 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Quando pero' mi sono scontrata con la realtà del dolore di mio marito, ho capito che non ero in una nuvoletta rosa...ma nella dura realtà, il mio atteggiamento è cambiato, non cinguettavo piu', volevo sapere come stavano le cose in realtà.


dopo quanto tempo hai capito che era la scelta giusta da fare?


----------



## Verena67 (27 Settembre 2008)

scusa, ma sei uno vero che soffre per un tradimento o un clone che vuole conoscere la mia storia per vedere se cado in contraddizione con quanto ho già detto milioni di volte?!


----------



## Old Alexantro (27 Settembre 2008)

perdonala
tanto lo rifara'....almeno e' probabile.....


----------



## Old and.66 (27 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> scusa, ma sei uno vero che soffre per un tradimento o un clone che vuole conoscere la mia storia per vedere se cado in contraddizione con quanto ho già detto milioni di volte?!


se ti riferisci a me, certo che sono vero e che soffro per un tradimento. non mi interessa farti cadere in contraddizione, voglio solo capire (poichè ti sei trovata nella stessa situazione in cui si trova mia moglie) se una donna che ha tradito per amore può tornare su suoi passi ed eventualmente quanto tempo ci vuole, ....tutto qua


----------



## Old and.66 (27 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> perdonala
> tanto lo rifara'....almeno e' probabile.....


se tiriferisci a mia moglie, per il momento non ho intenzione di perdonarla

anch'io temo che lo rifarà.....orami non ho più fiducia


----------



## Verena67 (27 Settembre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> se ti riferisci a me, certo che sono vero e che soffro per un tradimento. non mi interessa farti cadere in contraddizione, voglio solo capire (poichè ti sei trovata nella stessa situazione in cui si trova mia moglie) se una donna che ha tradito per amore può tornare su suoi passi ed eventualmente quanto tempo ci vuole, ....tutto qua



ok.

Ma la mia esperienza non è detto che sia quella di tua moglie!

Comunque si, si puo' tornare indietro. Io l'ho fatto abbastanza in fretta, come del resto ho già detto, ma le conseguenze emotive ci vuole parecchio a smazzarsele...!


----------



## Old Becco (27 Settembre 2008)

_Quasi sicuramente HANNO fatto sesso, ma non è questo il problema......_
------------------------------
Certo che tu Verena  far coraggio alla gente sei davvero speciale.
-------------------

Comunqua hai ragione, hanno fatto sesso abbondantemente e in fondo non cambia niente. 
And66 hai una sola alternativa. Accetta quello che è successo e fattene una ragione, da adesso in poi non sarete mai più come prima. Tu avrai sempre dei dubbi, ti logorerai nella gelosia e in un modo o nell'altro andrete avanti.
Oppure fai la cosa giusta e chiudi. E' il consiglio che io personalmente dò a tutti e tutte i traditi. Inutile farsi illusioni, l'AMORE "dopo" non ci sarà mai più.
Io ho sperimentato anni di logorio e di solitudine, mi sono impegnato a ripartire, a riinnamorarmi, a perdonare, ma non c'è stato più niente da fare.
Sei sicuramente giovane e magari poi trovare una donna "d'occasione" con la quale tentare una nuova esperienza. 
Io ho scelto di non rientrare più. Ho preso un sacco di legnate e mi sono bastate. 
Ora ho solo una grande invidia per le persone che si amano e molto disprezzo per chi inganna chi li ama.
Io sono consapevole di avere gran parte delle colpe per non essere capace di instaurare rapporti sentimentali equilibrati e duraturi, di sapermi meritare l'amore e il rispetto dell donne (poche ) che ho incontrato, ma sono anche francamente molo contrariato al fatto che prima sono stato tradito, poi avvisato, insomma, non ci ho mai capito niente con le donne.
Coraggio ragazzo guarda avanti e mandala a quel paese.


----------



## Old and.66 (27 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> ok.
> 
> Ma la mia esperienza non è detto che sia quella di tua moglie!


 
sono d'accordo, penso che mia moglie non mi ami più ma abbia più paura di me di ricominciare da sola e per questo non vuole andar via

grazie per i consigli


----------



## Old and.66 (27 Settembre 2008)

Becco ha detto:


> _Quasi sicuramente HANNO fatto sesso, ma non è questo il problema......_
> ------------------------------
> Certo che tu Verena far coraggio alla gente sei davvero speciale.
> -------------------
> ...


non penso che abbaino fatto sesso abbondantemente, le occasioni per stare soli non sono state poi tante, comunque quello che al momento mi hanno dato più fastidio sono le bugie, l'avermi messo da parte per questi mesi e soprattutto la mancanza di rimorso quello che aveva fatto (se non nei primi giorni)

quanti anni hai (se non sono indiscreto) io ne ho 42 e dopo una mazzatta del genere (la prima nella mia vita) forse mi sento più vecchio....è normale?


----------



## Old Becco (28 Settembre 2008)

Io ne ho 52  ma ho cominciato a sbattermi in questi casini che avevo 24 anni, mia moglie ha iniziato a "darsi da fare" che non eravamo neanche sposati e sei mesi dopo le nozze mi ha avvisato che stava con un altro "..... perchè qui... perchè là, perchè tu sei troppo distratto, perchè lui mi ascolta.... " insomma le solite minchiate per giustificarsi.
Poi una volta che ne avrò il tempo e la voglia di raccontare tutto a questo blog, racconterò come è possibile rovinarsi la vita pur con tutte le migliori intenzioni di esser un uomo serio e volonteroso. Adesso è l'alba e vado a farmi untrekking di sei ore in montagna, tanto per mantenermi in forma.... almeno il corpo.
Buona domenica a tutti


----------



## Old and.66 (28 Settembre 2008)

Becco ha detto:


> Io ne ho 52 ma ho cominciato a sbattermi in questi casini che avevo 24 anni, mia moglie ha iniziato a "darsi da fare" che non eravamo neanche sposati e sei mesi dopo le nozze mi ha avvisato che stava con un altro "..... perchè qui... perchè là, perchè tu sei troppo distratto, perchè lui mi ascolta.... " insomma le solite minchiate per giustificarsi.
> Poi una volta che ne avrò il tempo e la voglia di raccontare tutto a questo blog, racconterò come è possibile rovinarsi la vita pur con tutte le migliori intenzioni di esser un uomo serio e volonteroso. Adesso è l'alba e vado a farmi untrekking di sei ore in montagna, tanto per mantenermi in forma.... almeno il corpo.
> Buona domenica a tutti


buona domenica

mi dispiace.....la mia storia è completamente diversa.....forse sono stato più fortunato di te......mia moglie è stata una donna seria fino a poco tempo fa, ne sono certo: è sempre stata una donna insicura e fragile (è una equestione caratteriale); io ero la sua guida, il suo faro, l'ho sempre aiutata ed incoraggiata nelle piccole difficoltà della vita che lei tendeva ad ingigantire,.....per 17 anni è filato tutto liscio .....proprio per questo sto male....per me è stato un colpo tremendo....forse ho sbagliato a trattarla troppo bene.....

ciao, buona domenica


----------



## Mari' (28 Settembre 2008)

Becco ha detto:


> Io ne ho 52  ma ho cominciato a sbattermi in questi casini che avevo 24 anni, mia moglie ha iniziato a "darsi da fare" che non eravamo neanche sposati e sei mesi dopo le nozze mi ha avvisato che stava con un altro "..... perchè qui... perchè là, perchè tu sei troppo distratto, perchè lui mi ascolta.... " insomma le solite minchiate per giustificarsi.
> Poi una volta che ne avrò il tempo e la voglia di raccontare tutto a questo blog, racconterò come è possibile rovinarsi la vita pur con tutte le migliori intenzioni di esser un uomo serio e volonteroso. Adesso è l'alba e vado a farmi untrekking di sei ore in montagna, tanto per mantenermi in forma.... almeno il corpo.
> Buona domenica a tutti





and.66 ha detto:


> buona domenica
> 
> mi dispiace.....la mia storia è completamente diversa.....forse sono stato più fortunato di te......mia moglie è stata una donna seria fino a poco tempo fa, ne sono certo: è sempre stata una donna insicura e fragile (è una equestione caratteriale); io ero la sua guida, il suo faro, l'ho sempre aiutata ed incoraggiata nelle piccole difficoltà della vita che lei tendeva ad ingigantire,.....per 17 anni è filato tutto liscio .....proprio per questo sto male....per me è stato un colpo tremendo....forse ho sbagliato a trattarla troppo bene.....
> 
> ciao, buona domenica



SU Su su con la vita ... sono cose che capitano solo a chi e' vivo  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  la morte rendera' giustizia a TUTTI


----------



## Old giulia (28 Settembre 2008)

Becco ha detto:


> Io ne ho 52 ma ho cominciato a sbattermi in questi casini che avevo 24 anni, mia moglie ha iniziato a "darsi da fare" che non eravamo neanche sposati e sei mesi dopo le nozze mi ha avvisato che stava con un altro "..... perchè qui... perchè là, perchè tu sei troppo distratto, perchè lui mi ascolta.... " insomma le solite minchiate per giustificarsi.
> Poi una volta che ne avrò il tempo e la voglia di raccontare tutto a questo blog, racconterò come è possibile rovinarsi la vita pur con tutte le migliori intenzioni di esser un uomo serio e volonteroso. Adesso è l'alba e vado a farmi untrekking di sei ore in montagna, tanto per mantenermi in forma.... almeno il corpo.
> Buona domenica a tutti


 
Ma te la sei cercata!! Sei super-recidivo!!! Già all'epoca del fidanzamento! 

	
	
		
		
	


	






PS: Su quale montagna ti trovi?? Vicino alla mia??


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (28 Settembre 2008)

amico mio, io ti vedo malissimo!
escludendo che tu sia uno di quei pervertiti a cui piace l'idea di essere tradito, tua moglie non ti amerà mai più, perchè si è resa conto di avere al suo fianco un uomo senza palle. Questa cosa le donne non la perdonano mai. avresti dovuto menarle, sputarle in faccia e buttare le sue valige sul pianerottolo, con sputtanamento condominiale annesso. 

altro che consolarla..... anzi, perchè non le hai dato un paio di consigli su come farsi amare da quello? potevi pagargli una cena, no?






and.66 ha detto:


> me lo dice lei....e quando non me lo dice....lo intuisco perchè si assenta con la mente ed è triste......una notte che piangeva per lui l'ho persino dovuta consolare


----------



## Mari' (28 Settembre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> amico mio, io ti vedo malissimo!
> escludendo che tu sia uno di quei pervertiti a cui piace l'idea di essere tradito, tua moglie non ti amerà mai più, perchè si è resa conto di avere al suo fianco un uomo senza palle. Questa cosa le donne non la perdonano mai. *avresti dovuto menarle*, sputarle in faccia e buttare le sue valige sul pianerottolo, con sputtanamento condominiale annesso.
> 
> altro che consolarla..... anzi, perchè non le hai dato un paio di consigli su come farsi amare da quello? potevi pagargli una cena, no?



Aridaje!  

	
	
		
		
	


	





Insonne ma quando imparerai, mai?


----------



## Old and.66 (28 Settembre 2008)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> amico mio, io ti vedo malissimo!
> escludendo che tu sia uno di quei pervertiti a cui piace l'idea di essere tradito, tua moglie non ti amerà mai più, perchè si è resa conto di avere al suo fianco un uomo senza palle. Questa cosa le donne non la perdonano mai. avresti dovuto menarle, sputarle in faccia e buttare le sue valige sul pianerottolo, con sputtanamento condominiale annesso.
> 
> altro che consolarla..... anzi, perchè non le hai dato un paio di consigli su come farsi amare da quello? potevi pagargli una cena, no?


in effetti hai ragione, ma è successo circa un mese fa...ero confuso ...... vivevo una situazione irreale ....non ero pienamente conscente di quello che mi stava accadendo, inoltre ero abituato a consolarla quando piangeva...è mi è venuto spontaneo anche quella volta, ma ora è diverso: è passato più di un mese e la guardo con occhi diversi, con indifferenza, a volte con disprezzo, ogni tanto gli ricordo che tra noi non ci potrà essere più un un futuro ..... stamattina mi ha chiamato dal lavoro e mia ha detto che voleva andare al mare ma gli ho detto categoricamento che mia avrei guardato la partita alla tv.... non l'avevo mai fatto!


----------



## Iago (28 Settembre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> in effetti hai ragione, ma è successo circa un mese fa...ero confuso ...... vivevo una situazione irreale ....non ero pienamente conscente di quello che mi stava accadendo, inoltre ero abituato a consolarla quando piangeva...è mi è venuto spontaneo anche quella volta, ma ora è diverso: è passato più di un mese e la guardo con occhi diversi, con indifferenza, a volte con disprezzo, ogni tanto gli ricordo che tra noi non ci potrà essere più un un futuro ..... *stamattina mi ha chiamato dal lavoro e mia ha detto che voleva andare al mare ma gli ho detto categoricamento che mia avrei guardato la partita alla tv.... non l'avevo mai fatto!*




beh...hai pensato che questo nuovo approccio potrebbe essere l'atteggiamento vincente per la coppia?


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2008)

*Iago*



Iago ha detto:


> beh...hai pensato che questo nuovo approccio potrebbe essere l'atteggiamento vincente per la coppia?


Al momento non é chiaro se siano ancora coppia e se lui voglia che lo restino.... diciamo che dare qualche segnale forte serve a far capire a madame che la storia ha cambiato musica.
Bruja


----------



## Iago (28 Settembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Al momento non é chiaro se siano ancora coppia e se lui voglia che lo restino.... diciamo che dare qualche segnale forte serve a far capire a madame che la storia ha cambiato musica.
> Bruja



certo
non conosco la sua storia, ho risposto con leggerezza forse


----------



## Bruja (28 Settembre 2008)

*Iago*



Iago ha detto:


> certo
> non conosco la sua storia, ho risposto con leggerezza forse


Alla fine solo lui sa veramente quale sia l'atmosfera ambientale della coppia, e mi auguro trovi come meglio muoversi ...
Bruja


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> in effetti hai ragione, ma è successo circa un mese fa...ero confuso ...... vivevo una situazione irreale ....non ero pienamente conscente di quello che mi stava accadendo, inoltre ero abituato a consolarla quando piangeva...è mi è venuto spontaneo anche quella volta, ma ora è diverso: è passato più di un mese e la guardo con occhi diversi, con indifferenza, a volte con disprezzo, ogni tanto gli ricordo che tra noi non ci potrà essere più un un futuro ..... stamattina mi ha chiamato dal lavoro e mia ha detto che voleva andare al mare ma gli ho detto categoricamento che mia avrei guardato la partita alla tv.... non l'avevo mai fatto!


 Ma ti ha detto lei perché piangeva?
Non avrebbe potuto piangere di sè stessa e della situazione in cui si è messa?

Se non si riesce a superare un momento di difficoltà dove sta l'amore?


----------



## Old Anna A (28 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma ti ha detto lei perché piangeva?
> Non avrebbe potuto piangere di sè stessa e della situazione in cui si è messa?
> 
> Se non si riesce a superare un momento di difficoltà dove sta l'amore?


le persone infantili sono tutte così. riescono a fare una tragedia per cose che altri nemmeno considerano.


----------



## Verena67 (28 Settembre 2008)

Becco ha detto:


> _Quasi sicuramente HANNO fatto sesso, ma non è questo il problema......_
> ------------------------------
> Certo che tu Verena  far coraggio alla gente sei davvero speciale.
> -------------------


C'avrai pure ragione, ma il punto di vista mio è un altro: il sesso NON E' COSI' importante!

E' un punto di vista il tuo prettamente maschile, ma ahime' le streghe son tornate, l'autocoscienza del corpo, quel che vuoi, ma io non trovo GRAVE che una moglie faccia sesso con un altro uomo.

Una sbandata puo' anche starci, e in questo saro' veterofemminista, ma il corpo e' mio, e ne decido io!

Trovo GRAVE, molto piu' grave, che una moglie smetta di essere una moglie, di dedicarsi alla sua famiglia e al marito, di vedere in figli e marito il suo futuro...!


----------



## Verena67 (28 Settembre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> stata una donna insicura e fragile (è una equestione caratteriale); io ero la sua guida, il suo faro, l'ho sempre aiutata ed incoraggiata nelle piccole difficoltà della vita che lei tendeva ad ingigantire,.....per 17 anni è filato tutto liscio .....proprio per questo sto male....per me è stato un colpo tremendo....forse ho sbagliato a trattarla troppo bene.....
> 
> ciao, buona domenica



non è che la moglie sia...cresciuta?

Bacio!


----------



## LDS (28 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> C'avrai pure ragione, ma il punto di vista mio è un altro: il sesso NON E' COSI' importante!
> 
> E' un punto di vista il tuo prettamente maschile, ma ahime' le streghe son tornate, l'autocoscienza del corpo, quel che vuoi, ma io non trovo GRAVE che una moglie faccia sesso con un altro uomo.
> 
> ...



già, il sesso è solo la ciliegina su una torta talvolta che ha basi molto più profonde e dolorose per la coppia.


----------



## Old unodinoi (28 Settembre 2008)

*VERENA*

Ma tuo marito sa che senti l'altro come amico?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ma tuo marito sa che senti l'altro come amico?


Trovo un po' fastidioso che si continui a chiamare Verena a rendere conto a noi dei suoi comportamenti.
Ha raccontato il suo tradimento superato e mi sembra che questo possa bastare.
Io non leggo nessuno chiedere a te o ad altri di rendere conto in ogni thread della coerenza del proprio comportamento.


----------



## Old unodinoi (28 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Trovo un po' fastidioso che si continui a chiamare Verena a rendere conto a noi dei suoi comportamenti.
> Ha raccontato il suo tradimento superato e mi sembra che questo possa bastare.
> Io non leggo nessuno chiedere a te o ad altri di rendere conto in ogni thread della coerenza del proprio comportamento.


Ma tu cosa vuoi?
Come si fa a dire cose agli altri quando per primi non si è coerenti? Le nostre parole da dove provengono? Dimmelo maestrina. Da dove provengono?
Continua a provar fastidio per il mio modo di far apparire l'ipocrisia.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ma tu cosa vuoi?
> Come si fa a dire cose agli altri quando per primi non si è coerenti? Le nostre parole da dove provengono? Dimmelo maestrina. Da dove provengono?
> Continua a provar fastidio per il mio modo di far apparire l'ipocrisia.


 Allora raccontaci i tuoi tradimenti ..orsù!
I rapporti con la tua donna attuale come vanno?
Le ex le senti ancora?
In che rapporti siete rimasti?
La tua donna attuale sa tutto?


----------



## LDS (28 Settembre 2008)

Persa, ma cosa fai ? giochi a farti stuzzicare e ci caschi come una ventenne? un po' mi stupisci....


----------



## Old unodinoi (28 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Allora raccontaci i tuoi tradimenti ..orsù!
> I rapporti con la tua donna attuale come vanno?
> Le ex le senti ancora?
> In che rapporti siete rimasti?
> La tua donna attuale sa tutto?


Cazzo vuoi? Ti sembro un moralizzatore? 
Comunque per non essere scortese ti rispondo: I miei rapporti vanno bene e sono tutte piu o meno soddisfatte. Vorrebbero che dedicassi loro piu tempo ma non riesco. Siamo rimasti in buoni rapporti tranne che con una ... o meglio, io con lei non ho nulla ... anzi ... ma sembra che lei ce l'abbia con me.
Le mie donne attuali immaginano ma non sanno.
Se vuoi indicarmi la strada per il Golgota fa pure


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Cazzo vuoi? Ti sembro un moralizzatore?
> Comunque per non essere scortese ti rispondo: I miei rapporti vanno bene e sono tutte piu o meno soddisfatte. Vorrebbero che dedicassi loro piu tempo ma non riesco. Siamo rimasti in buoni rapporti tranne che con una ... o meglio, io con lei non ho nulla ... anzi ... ma sembra che lei ce l'abbia con me.
> *Le mie donne attuali immaginano ma non sanno.*
> Se vuoi indicarmi la strada per il Golgota fa pure


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> *Cazzo vuoi?* Ti sembro un moralizzatore?
> Comunque per non essere scortese ti rispondo: I miei rapporti vanno bene e sono tutte piu o meno soddisfatte. Vorrebbero che dedicassi loro piu tempo ma non riesco. Siamo rimasti in buoni rapporti tranne che con una ... o meglio, io con lei non ho nulla ... anzi ... ma sembra che lei ce l'abbia con me.
> Le mie donne attuali immaginano ma non sanno.
> Se vuoi indicarmi la strada per il Golgota fa pure


 Certi modi usali con chi li usa con te, grazie.


----------



## Old unodinoi (28 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Certi modi usali con chi li usa con te, grazie.


E allora tu non venirmi a dire che trovi fastidioso ciò che scrivo per altri. 

P.s.: siccome hai sottolineato ... sì ci sono diverse donne nella mia vita


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (28 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> E allora tu non venirmi a dire che trovi fastidioso ciò che scrivo per altri.
> 
> P.s.: siccome hai sottolineato ... sì ci sono diverse donne nella mia vita


Come tu hai il diritto di rivolgere le domande che credi io ho il diritto di esprimere il mio fastidio per reiterate e rindondanti domande.
Nella comunicazione corretta non si dice che un altra persona ha sbagliato, ma che ha suscitato in noi sensazioni negative. In questo modo il problema diventa di chi solleva il problema e non di chi si è espresso,
Tu hai scelto volutamente una modalità aggressiva del tutto fuori luogo con il registro comunicativo che io ho usato con te.

P.S. Nei confronti delle tue relazioni non provo alcun interesse erano domande retoriche.


----------



## Old unodinoi (28 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Come tu hai il diritto di rivolgere le domande che credi io ho il diritto di esprimere il mio fastidio per reiterate e rindondanti domande.
> Nella comunicazione corretta non si dice che un altra persona ha sbagliato, ma che ha suscitato in noi sensazioni negative. In questo modo il problema diventa di chi solleva il problema e non di chi si è espresso,
> *Tu hai scelto volutamente una modalità aggressiva del tutto fuori luogo con il registro comunicativo che io ho usato con te.*
> 
> P.S. Nei confronti delle tue relazioni non provo alcun interesse erano domande retoriche.


e quindi?

sul ps: non perdere tempo a fare domande retoriche che, come ho gia scritto, di tempo ne ho poco.


----------



## Old and.66 (28 Settembre 2008)

Iago ha detto:


> beh...hai pensato che questo nuovo approccio potrebbe essere l'atteggiamento vincente per la coppia?


non penso che sia l'atteggiamento vincente....ma con le maniere dolci non ho ottenuto nulla


----------



## Iago (28 Settembre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> non penso che sia l'atteggiamento vincente....ma con le maniere dolci non ho ottenuto nulla



volevo dire questo più o meno...cioè essere veramente quel che si sente di essere come singolo in una coppia 
magari lei non poteva sapere che c'era la partita quella sera...ma probabilmente doveva sapere che ti piace vedere la partita in genere, e quindi si troverà di fronte una persona più vera...
(giuro che dopo leggo la tua storia, però...)


----------



## Old and.66 (28 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma ti ha detto lei perché piangeva?
> Non avrebbe potuto piangere di sè stessa e della situazione in cui si è messa?
> 
> Se non si riesce a superare un momento di difficoltà dove sta l'amore?


certo che me lo ha detto lei. probabilemnte piangeva anche per la situazione in cui si era impelagata e da cui non sapeva come uscire

io ho provato a superare la difficoltà ma non ho visto altrettanta partecipazione dall'altra parte.  è questo attualmente il vero problema...quindi devo prendere una decisione


----------



## Old and.66 (28 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non è che la moglie sia...cresciuta?
> 
> Bacio!


se crescere significa tradire il marito e rovinare una storia importante (anzi due: quella dell'altro) la risposta e "si"....

l'insicurezza è un aspetto del carattere (io stesso ne sono un esempio) ma non credo che riguardi la crescita, anche se col tempo si può imparare a vincerla


----------



## MK (28 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> piu' passa il tempo, piu' dico - a posteriori - pochino. Non penso che alla fine della fiera sarei andata fino in fondo...
> 
> Ad essere del tutto sinceri, nel mio caso è stato l'altro che ha avanzato progetti per il futuro (dicendo cose che oggi ovviamente suonano ridicole...), ed è questo che mi ha spinto ad essere sincera con il marito.
> 
> ...


Capisco, più o meno ci sono passata anch'io.


----------



## Old carlolibtech (29 Settembre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> La mia storia è analoga a quella di tante altre: da poco ho avuto la conferma che mia moglie aveva una storia segreta. Già lo sospettavo da qualche mese, perchè ho notato dei cambiamenti nel suo comportamento, ma talvolta pensavo che fosse solamente una mia impressione e che, forse, ero soltanto troppo geloso. Poi ho avuto delle conferme inequivocabili e l'ho costretta a confessare. lei mi ha detto, piangendo, che aveva perso la testa per un suo collega (e lui, sposato e con figlio, l'aveva persa per lei) ma che non voleva perdermi, che non voleva buttare via la nostra storia (oltre 17 anni, di cui 7 di matrimonio) e mi ha detto che dovevamo affrontare e superare la cosa insieme. Mi ha anche detto di non sapere se mi amava ancora. Forse non hanno fatto sesso (è stata abbastanza decisa nel convincermi di ciò), forse sono intervenuto per tempo, rimane comunque il fatto che si sono baciati (me l'ha confessato), che si sono incontrati fuori dal lavoro e che durante tre mesi mi ha raccontato un sacco di menzogne.
> Stiamo provando a superare la cosa ma non è affatto facile: mentre io soffro per il tradimento, per la perdita di fiducia verso di lei, per il cambiamento improvviso della nostra vita sentimentale, per tutte le incognite del futuro, per la nostra storia e i nostri progetti che vanno in fumo, ecc.; lei soffre, soprattutto, per l'uomo che gli ha fatto perdere la testa e che gli ha fatto provare dell'emozioni profonde e per la loro storia interrotta troppo in fretta. E' passato più di un mese ma ancora non ho capito quale sia la decisione più giusta da prendere. Due sono le domande che mi tormentano e che vi vorrei porre: potrà lei dimenticare l'altro? potrò io, superare il tutto e amarla nuovamente come l'amavo prima e realizzare quei progetti di vita (es. avere dei figli) che condividevamo?
> 
> vi ringrazio per eventuali consigli


a me è appena successa la stessa cosa
condita però da inconrtri di sesso al motel

bhe....io me sono andato subito
amche se lei continua a chiamarmi e piangere chiedendo di tornare
che è stato solo uno sbandamento dopo 15 anni di vita assieme

bho....valle a capire le donne


----------



## Old and.66 (29 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> a me è appena successa la stessa cosa
> condita però da inconrtri di sesso al motel
> 
> bhe....io me sono andato subito
> ...


ti capisco, in genere funziona così ma la mia storia è un po' anomala e diversa dalla tua: non ho la prova che abbaino effettivamente fatto sesso; la casa è mia e dovrebbe essere lei ad andar via (ogni tanto glielo riabdisco); non mi ha mai implorato di perdonarla, ha soltanto pianto qualche volta. Se lo avrebbe fatto probabilemnte l'avrei anche perdonata, in futuro. Se non lo ha fatto significa che non si sente di farlo, che non è pentita e, di conseguenza, che non mi ama più.....


----------



## Old giulia (29 Settembre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> ti capisco, in genere funziona così ma la mia storia è un po' anomala e diversa dalla tua: non ho la prova che abbaino effettivamente fatto sesso; la casa è mia e dovrebbe essere lei ad andar via (ogni tanto glielo riabdisco); non mi ha mai implorato di perdonarla, ha soltanto pianto qualche volta. Se lo avrebbe fatto probabilemnte l'avrei anche perdonata, in futuro. Se non lo ha fatto significa che non si sente di farlo, che non è pentita e, di conseguenza, che non mi ama più.....




Può essere che nn si senta ancora pronta a chiedere il tuo perdona... forse pensa di non meritarselo, di chiedere troppo.
Secondo me per il momento è contenta che tu nn l'abbia buttata fuori e forse è una persona molto orgogliosa e non riesce a dirti grazie.
Chi meglio di te può capire e valutare il comportamento di tua moglie... ma forse potresti prendere in esame anche questa versione.


----------



## Old stellamarina (29 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> C'avrai pure ragione, ma il punto di vista mio è un altro: il sesso NON E' COSI' importante!
> 
> E' un punto di vista il tuo prettamente maschile, ma ahime' le streghe son tornate, l'autocoscienza del corpo, quel che vuoi, ma io non trovo GRAVE che una moglie faccia sesso con un altro uomo.
> 
> ...


Immagino che valga anche per un uomo, per cui il tradimento fisico fine a se stesso se non compromette tutto questo può essere tollerato????


----------



## Verena67 (29 Settembre 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> Immagino che valga anche per un uomo, per cui il tradimento fisico fine a se stesso se non compromette tutto questo può essere tollerato????


No no.

Non è questione di tolleranza: secondo me un tradimento CONTINUO e PERDURANTE non puo' essere tollerato, proprio perché mina alle fondamenta quella comunione, quell'intento familiare di cui parlavo.

Ma se è stata una sbandata...e non comporta deviazioni dalla famiglia, si puo' forse perdonare!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ma tuo marito sa che senti l'altro come amico?


 
yawn, si.


----------



## Verena67 (29 Settembre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Trovo un po' fastidioso che si continui a chiamare Verena a rendere conto a noi dei suoi comportamenti.
> Ha raccontato il suo tradimento superato e mi sembra che questo possa bastare.
> Io non leggo nessuno chiedere a te o ad altri di rendere conto in ogni thread della coerenza del proprio comportamento.


 
grazie Persa!


----------



## Verena67 (29 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ma tu cosa vuoi?
> Come si fa a dire cose agli altri quando per primi non si è coerenti? Le nostre parole da dove provengono? Dimmelo maestrina. Da dove provengono?
> *Continua a provar fastidio per il mio modo di far apparire l'ipocrisia*.


 
cioé qui mi dai dell'ipocrita? E su che basi, di grazia?!


----------



## Old carlolibtech (29 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> No no.
> 
> Non è questione di tolleranza: secondo me un tradimento CONTINUO e PERDURANTE non puo' essere tollerato, proprio perché mina alle fondamenta quella comunione, quell'intento familiare di cui parlavo.
> 
> Ma se è stata una sbandata...e non comporta deviazioni dalla famiglia, si puo' forse perdonare!


tu la fai facile !!
il tuo ragionamento non fa una pega

ma anche una fottuta sbandata.....e dura da perdonare
(o io sarò integralista ma è così)

da uomo
come fai a scopare con una che ti ha mentito così
(parlo sempre di me)

se esistesse una pastiglia che fà dimenticare tutto magari se ne può parlare

ma io 
(parlo sempre di me)
me la vedo sempre a fottere con laltro


----------



## Old carlolibtech (29 Settembre 2008)

comunque tu   AND66
se riesci a viverci insieme buon per te

almeno credo


----------



## Verena67 (29 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> tu la fai facile !!
> il tuo ragionamento non fa una pega
> 
> ma anche una fottuta sbandata.....e dura da perdonare
> ...


scusa, ma tutta questa volgarità è proprio necessaria?!
Evidenzio il post all'Amministratore...


----------



## Old carlolibtech (29 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> scusa, ma tutta questa volgarità è proprio necessaria?!
> Evidenzio il post all'Amministratore...


capirai
qui sono tutti casti e puri


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> capirai
> qui sono tutti casti e puri
















ci vorrebbe il "beeeep" x le parolacce.....


----------



## Old unodinoi (29 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> cioé qui mi dai dell'ipocrita? E su che basi, di grazia?!


Perchè non credo che tuo marito sappia che senti l'altro. Oppure è da beatificare già da ora che è in vita.
Se fosse vero che lo sa e se non fosse uno da beatificare ... non saprei definirlo.


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Oppure è da beatificare già da ora che è in vita.
> Se fosse vero che lo sa e se non fosse uno da beatificare ... non saprei definirlo.


 concordo
sapendo che la moglie si sente con l'ex amante e non fiatare
o sei santo o sei coglione


----------



## Old carlolibtech (29 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> concordo
> sapendo che la moglie si sente con l'ex amante e non fiatare
> o sei santo o sei coglione


 la seconda che hai detto


----------



## Old flstaf (29 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Perchè non credo che tuo marito sappia che senti l'altro. Oppure è da beatificare già da ora che è in vita.
> Se fosse vero che lo sa e se non fosse uno da beatificare ... non saprei definirlo.


CUCKOLD


----------



## Old unodinoi (29 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> concordo
> sapendo che la moglie si sente con l'ex amante e non fiatare
> o sei santo *o sei coglione*


 non ho voluto scriverlo ma ovviamente ...


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> concordo
> sapendo che la moglie si sente con l'ex amante e non fiatare
> o sei santo o sei coglione





carlolibtech ha detto:


> la seconda che hai detto





flstaf ha detto:


> CUCKOLD


Non vi sembra di esagerare un po?


----------



## Minerva (29 Settembre 2008)

bel gruppo di idioti.
frequentare un forum non vuol dire avere la libertà di sparare nefandezze


----------



## Old flstaf (29 Settembre 2008)

Non credo che un' attitudine sessuale sia una nefandezza, può o non può essere condivisa ma certo se siamo in regime di libertà la scelta va rispettata (vedi la pecora....)


----------



## Old unodinoi (29 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> bel gruppo di idioti.
> frequentare un forum non vuol dire avere la libertà di sparare nefandezze


 idiota sarai tu capito?
lei vuol far intendere che il marito sa e poi in un altro thread si scandalizza perchè qualcuno conosce il marito o la moglie del proprio amante.
idiota sei tu chiaro?


----------



## Old unodinoi (29 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Non vi sembra di esagerare un po?


Non mi sembra di esagerare perchè lei dice che il marito sa che sente l'ex amante ... in altro thread si stupisce che qualcuno conosca il marito o la moglie dell'amante ... a chi prende per il culo? a me no di sicuro!


----------



## Old and.66 (29 Settembre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> [/color]
> 
> Può essere che nn si senta ancora pronta a chiedere il tuo perdona... forse pensa di non meritarselo, di chiedere troppo.
> Secondo me per il momento è contenta che tu nn l'abbia buttata fuori e forse è una persona molto orgogliosa e non riesce a dirti grazie.
> Chi meglio di te può capire e valutare il comportamento di tua moglie... ma forse potresti prendere in esame anche questa versione.


non credo non si senta pronta, si comporta come se tutto fosse passato, come se il problema non esistesse più ma non è così, il problema esiste eccome. Poichè la conosco bene ritengo che non voglia affrontare in fondo il problema, come peraltro ha fatto, in passato, per altre questioni meno gravi, lasciando che sia il tempo a curare le ferite


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Non mi sembra di esagerare perchè lei dice che il marito sa che sente l'ex amante ... in altro thread si stupisce che qualcuno conosca il marito o la moglie dell'amante ... a chi prende per il culo? a me no di sicuro!


Ho letto, ho capito ... pero' perche' parlare del marito in quel modo, in fondo lui non puo' rispondere e tanto meno confermare, quindi non offendete lui con appellativi.


----------



## Old unodinoi (29 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ho letto, ho capito ... pero' perche' parlare del marito in quel modo, in fondo lui non puo' rispondere e tanto meno confermare, quindi non offendete lui con appellativi.


IO non l'ho scritto ma l'ho pensato


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> IO non l'ho scritto ma l'ho pensato


Infatti io non ti ho quotato ... poi tutti pensano, in maniera giusta o sbagliata ... mica e' peccato pensare.


----------



## Old unodinoi (29 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Infatti io non ti ho quotato ... poi tutti pensano, in maniera giusta o sbagliata ... mica e' peccato pensare.


Certo ... però non trovo giusto che si scrivano cazzate. Ora salterà fuori qualcuno che dirà che io non posso provare ciò che è vero o ciò che è falso ma ... un pò di logica please


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Certo ... però non trovo giusto che si scrivano cazzate. Ora salterà fuori qualcuno che dirà che io non posso provare ciò che è vero o ciò che è falso ma ... un pò di logica please


Giustissimo, pero' confrontiamoci tra di noi presenti nel forum senza insultare chi non e' nel forum, e non ha il diritto di replica.  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Giusto?


----------



## Old flstaf (29 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Giustissimo, pero' confrontiamoci tra di noi presenti nel forum senza insultare chi non e' nel forum, e non ha il diritto di replica.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fare delle ipotesi credo che sia legittimo, se poi vietiamo anche il diritto di pensare (cosa che invece dovrebbe essere obbligatoria) allora mi sembra che si cada nel nulla più totale.
Non credo che nessuno di noi abbia voluto offendere nessuno, in modo particolare gli assenti.
Credo che l'unica offesa sia stata quella di definire idioti i partecipanti o alcuni di essi.
Se qualcuno ritiene di poter giudicare dall'alto della sua conoscenza suprema, lo dica e io per primo mi inginochhierò ai suoi piedi.


----------



## Old unodinoi (29 Settembre 2008)

flstaf ha detto:


> Fare delle ipotesi credo che sia legittimo, se poi vietiamo anche il diritto di pensare (cosa che invece dovrebbe essere obbligatoria) allora mi sembra che si cada nel nulla più totale.
> Non credo che nessuno di noi abbia voluto offendere nessuno, in modo particolare gli assenti.
> Credo che l'unica offesa sia stata quella di definire idioti i partecipanti o alcuni di essi.
> Se qualcuno ritiene di poter giudicare dall'alto della sua conoscenza suprema, lo dica e io per primo mi inginochhierò ai suoi piedi.


Purtroppo quella persona che definisce idioti chi trae una conclusione logica ... è una che pensa di averla solo lei e perciò si comporta con sommo distacco da noi umani. Purtroppo per lei non è così: ce l'hanno anche altre ... e non sono di legno.


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2008)

flstaf ha detto:


> Fare delle ipotesi credo che sia legittimo, se poi vietiamo anche il diritto di pensare (cosa che invece dovrebbe essere obbligatoria) allora mi sembra che si cada nel nulla più totale.
> * Non credo che nessuno di noi abbia voluto offendere nessuno, in modo particolare gli assenti.*
> Credo che l'unica offesa sia stata quella di definire idioti i partecipanti o alcuni di essi.
> Se qualcuno ritiene di poter giudicare dall'alto della sua conoscenza suprema, lo dica e io per primo mi inginochhierò ai suoi piedi.


Dare del COGLIONE CUCKOLD a qualcuno che non e' presente per te cos'e'?


Sul resto non ti rispondo, e' inutile  

	
	
		
		
	


	




    buona serata.


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Purtroppo quella persona che definisce idioti chi trae una conclusione logica ... è una che pensa di averla solo lei e perciò si comporta con sommo distacco da noi umani. Purtroppo per lei non è così: ce l'hanno anche altre ... e non sono di legno.


Uno ... edddai ... forza ... io so che mi hai capita, almeno spero.


----------



## Old unodinoi (29 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Uno ... edddai ... forza ... io so che mi hai capita, almeno spero.


 Sì dovrei aver capito


----------



## Mari' (29 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Sì dovrei aver capito


Bravo! ... vado a cenare, ciao.


----------



## Old flstaf (29 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Dare del COGLIONE CUCKOLD a qualcuno che non e' presente per te cos'e'?
> 
> 
> Sul resto non ti rispondo, e' inutile
> ...



Cuckold non è un'offesa ma un'attitudine se non la condividi sono affari tuoi.

Coglione è effettivamente un pò pesante come linguaggio ma se fosse stato definito stupidino sicuramente il contenuto non cambiava ma tu non ti saresti sentita così colpita nell'intimo.


----------



## Old giobbe (29 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Perchè non credo che tuo marito sappia che senti l'altro. Oppure è da beatificare già da ora che è in vita.
> Se fosse vero che lo sa e se non fosse uno da beatificare ... non saprei definirlo.





Alexantro ha detto:


> concordo
> sapendo che la moglie si sente con l'ex amante e non fiatare
> o sei santo o sei coglione





carlolibtech ha detto:


> la seconda che hai detto





flstaf ha detto:


> CUCKOLD



È un gran uomo che si fida ciecamente della propria moglie perché sa di avere accanto una grandissima donna.
Verena l'ha detto mille volte che preferirebbe morire piuttosto che tradire il marito.
All'ex fidanzato e ex amante, Verena racconta come va la terapia, gli racconta addirittura i livelli delle transaminasi nel suo sangue.
Dal mio punto di vista (i dieci comandamenti, morale cristiana) ne Verena, ne il marito fanno qualcosa di sbagliato.
Molto spesso si giudica gli altri sulla base del marcio che c'è nel nostro cuore, non lo dico io, lo dice il Vangelo.
Unodinoi, il caso di LdS con quello di Verena non c'entra assolutamente una beata sega è inutile che continui ad arrampicarti sugli specchi.
Unodinoi sei una bella persona, non capisco perché a volte ti rendi così squallido e brutto per causa di un livore da quattro soldi.


----------



## Verena67 (29 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Perchè non credo che tuo marito sappia che senti l'altro. Oppure è da beatificare già da ora che è in vita.
> Se fosse vero che lo sa e se non fosse uno da beatificare ... non saprei definirlo.


Non sapresti come definirlo perché forse mio marito è di una razza a te sconosciuta.

E no, non c'entrano né i santi, né i coglioni.


----------



## Verena67 (29 Settembre 2008)

carlolibtech ha detto:


> capirai
> qui sono tutti casti e puri


no, ma ad alcuni la volgarità da' fastidio. I concetti si possono esprimere anche senza abusare di parolacce.

E io, guarda caso, sono un'utente a cui da' fastidio.


----------



## Verena67 (29 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Non mi sembra di esagerare perchè lei dice che il marito sa che sente l'ex amante ... in altro thread si stupisce che qualcuno conosca il marito o la moglie dell'amante ... a chi prende per il culo? a me no di sicuro!


Le tue basse insinuazioni non meritano risposta alcuna. Ma a mero titolo esemplificativo:

Non ti passa per la mente che non c'è nulla da "sapere" perché sentire ogni tanto, visto che sono stata GRAVEMENTE malata, una persona che si informa della mia salute, e BASTA, a me sembra un mero atto di cortesia fatta e ricevuta, e nulla di cui un uomo che è sicuro DI SE' e dell'affetto della sua compagna non ha in nessun modo da temere?!

Non ti passa per la mente, siccome sei bugiardo e ipocrita TU con le donne della tua vita, che una donna possa essere sincera con suo marito circa i contenuti di un rapporto NON adulterino, che non TOGLIE nulla alla loro serenità familiare?

E con cio', mi astengo dal discutere oltre della mia famiglia.


----------



## Verena67 (29 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Ho letto, ho capito ... pero' perche' parlare del marito in quel modo, in fondo lui non puo' rispondere e tanto meno confermare, quindi non offendete lui con appellativi.


Mari' ti ringrazio.

Ma rammento che oltre offendere mio marito (che è comunque al di sopra di queste infime insinuazioni...) il signor UNIDINOI (di chi?) offende ME.


----------



## Verena67 (29 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Purtroppo quella persona che definisce idioti chi trae una conclusione logica ... è una che pensa di averla solo lei e perciò si comporta con sommo distacco da noi umani. Purtroppo per lei non è così: ce l'hanno anche altre ... e non sono di legno.


non ho fiche di legno o no in esclusiva, non penso di essere solo io la persona logica e mi sono stufata della tua volgarità piccina.

Segnalo il tuo post allo staff.


----------



## Minerva (29 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> non ho fiche di legno o no in esclusiva, non penso di essere solo io la persona logica e mi sono stufata della tua volgarità piccina.
> 
> Segnalo il tuo post allo staff.


 parlava di me


----------



## Verena67 (29 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> È un gran uomo che si fida ciecamente della propria moglie perché sa di avere accanto una grandissima donna.
> Verena l'ha detto mille volte che preferirebbe morire piuttosto che tradire il marito.
> All'ex fidanzato e ex amante, Verena racconta come va la terapia, gli racconta addirittura i livelli delle transaminasi nel suo sangue.
> Dal mio punto di vista (i dieci comandamenti, morale cristiana) ne Verena, ne il marito fanno qualcosa di sbagliato.
> ...



Grazie Giobbe


----------



## Verena67 (29 Settembre 2008)

Idem con patate. E' comunque un post che ho segnalato allo staff per la sua volgarità intrinseca.


----------



## Old Becco (29 Settembre 2008)

Noto con personale sofferenza che ultimamente numerosi 3d finisco a contumelie e ditate negli occhi.
E' un peccato, perchè in fondo le discussioni sono salutari e costruttive. Dalle mie parti quando due si menano si dice che "hanno FATTO una discussione".
Dev'essere qualcosa di tipicamente italiano. Io ho numerosi congiunti che sono nati e lungamente hanno vissuto all'estero e spesso mi chiedono perchè in generale noi italiani abbiamo la tendenza a diventare nervosi quando qualcuno esprime opinioni diverse dalla nostra. 
Francamente non lo so, il motivo potrebbe  risiedere nel fatto che abbiamo poca convinzione delle nostre idee e tendiamo a farle passare con la forza dei decibel della voce. (quando va bene) Un saggio umoristan americano Samuel Langhorne Clemens che tutti conosciamo con lo pseudonimo di Marc Twain disse che chi "sostiene una tesi" lo fa perchè quella tesi non sta in piedi da sola. Forse è vero. Sarebbe saggio scrivere qualche post in meno e aggiungere tempo alle nostre personali riflessioni.
Il cattivo gusto di alcuni interventi mi stà infastidendo. E mi dispiace due volte anche perchè a volte sono idee originali e degne di attenzione, ma le insinuazioni, le rampogne e addiritura gli insulti ancorchè virtuali che sono indice di scarso senso sociale mi trattengono dall'intervenire. 
Beh, direte voi , "ecchissenefrega" se Becco non posta interventi. "Giusto".... rispondo io
Buonaserata


----------



## Old Staff (29 Settembre 2008)

Idiota è esprimere giudizi su vicende personali usando l'offesa per rafforzare le proprie opinioni.

Non è l'uso della parola in sè che non vien gradita, ma la mancanza di rispetto verso altri utenti e le loro vicende PERSONALI.

Come più volte sottolineato, si desidera un confronto CIVILE sulle opinioni, senza PREVARICARE quelle altrui e, possibilmente, senza GIUDIZI SOMMARI.

Grazie se a queste semplici ma basilari regole riuscirete ad attenervi.

Lo Staff


----------



## Old Alexantro (29 Settembre 2008)

Minerva ha detto:


> bel gruppo di idioti.
> frequentare un forum non vuol dire avere la libertà di sparare nefandezze


 beh io non ho detto che suo marito e' un coglione
ho solo detto che se un marito sa che la moglie si sente con l'ex amante e non fiata o e' santo o e' un coglione....
nefandezze....dai....


----------



## Old unodinoi (30 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> È un gran uomo che si fida ciecamente della propria moglie perché sa di avere accanto una grandissima donna.
> Verena l'ha detto mille volte che preferirebbe morire piuttosto che tradire il marito.
> All'ex fidanzato e ex amante, Verena racconta come va la terapia, gli racconta addirittura i livelli delle transaminasi nel suo sangue.
> Dal mio punto di vista (i dieci comandamenti, morale cristiana) ne Verena, ne il marito fanno qualcosa di sbagliato.
> ...


Giobbe scusami ma tutto quello che scrivi del vangelo et similia non riesco ad accettarlo da uno che litiga con la moglie perchè non gli fa il sugo come quello di mamma sua.
E tengo a precisare che non ho alcun livore. Il problema di fondo è che quando usi la logica e la ragione fai male.
Ora verena ha scritto tante belle cose ma, a prescindere dalla sua malattia di cui sono sinceramente dispiaciuto, non può venirmi a dire che è normale sentire un ex amante (non uno che si è scopato) ma un ex amante.
Ora, io che come mi etichettano sono l'uomo più sicuro del mondo (non sono parole mie), non vorrei che la mia donna sentisse il suo ex amante proprio in virtù del loro trascorso sentimentale (e ripreciso non di una scopata singola). 
Non c'entra la sicurezza, non c'entra l'avere a fianco chi cazzo ti pare (a meno che non la si consideri da ora in avanti santa maria goretti) ... c'entra altro che io ho pensato e che qualcuno ha definito scrivendolo.
Però, se a lui sta bene, sta bene anche a me.
Da parte mia, comunque, non era un attacco al marito di verena quanto piuttosto un non credere a lei  ... al fatto che dice che suo marito sa quando si scandalizza in altro thread di persone che conoscono i coniugi dei loro amanti.
oh mi sono spiegato?


----------



## Old unodinoi (30 Settembre 2008)

Staff ha detto:


> Idiota è esprimere giudizi su vicende personali usando l'offesa per rafforzare le proprie opinioni.
> 
> Non è l'uso della parola in sè che non vien gradita, ma la mancanza di rispetto verso altri utenti e le loro vicende PERSONALI.
> 
> ...


Francamente il fatto che mi abbia dato dell'idiota non mi tange perchè NON HO STIMA DI MINERVA ... però dare dell'idiota equivale a dare del coglione. Su questo non ci piove


----------



## Old unodinoi (30 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Non sapresti come definirlo perché forse mio marito è di una razza a te sconosciuta.
> 
> E no, non c'entrano né i santi, né i coglioni.


Credimi se ti dico che ho molto rispetto anche per i coglioni che per amore fanno questo ed altro. Loro ne sono capaci e io no.
Però cazzo non venirmi a dire che tu puoi fare quello che vuoi e chi vuol presentare l'amante al marito è un deficiente schifoso (ndr: iperbole)!


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

giobbe ha detto:


> Molto spesso si giudica gli altri sulla base del marcio che c'è nel nostro cuore.


Bello  

	
	
		
		
	


	





ps Giobbe ma se volessi aggiungerlo alla mia firma che metto? Giobbe o Vangelo? O il vangelo di Giobbe?


----------



## Iris (30 Settembre 2008)

Non tutti viviamo il tradimento alla stessa maniera. Ognuno reagisce in maniera personale e gestisce il "dopo" secondo la propria indole ed i propri sentimenti. E lo dice una che il tradimento non lo perdona, non perchè ritiene di essere più furba, ma perchè proprio per carattere non ce la fa...

Non credo che il marito di Verena sia santo, nè coglione...è uno che ha agito secondo la sua indole ed i suoi sentimenti. La sua è una reazione sana e non discutibile, come è indiscutibile quella di chi invece reagisce interrompendo la relazione.

Ho molta stima di Giobbe, ma mi piacerebbe che non tirasse sempre in ballo il Vangelo. Certi valori non sono solo di chi va in chiesa.


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non tutti viviamo il tradimento alla stessa maniera. Ognuno reagisce in maniera personale e gestisce il "dopo" secondo la propria indole ed i propri sentimenti. E lo dice una che il tradimento non lo perdona, non perchè ritiene di essere più furba, ma perchè proprio per carattere non ce la fa...
> 
> Non credo che il marito di Verena sia santo, nè coglione...è uno che ha agito secondo la sua indole ed i suoi sentimenti. La sua è una reazione sana e non discutibile, come è indiscutibile quella di chi invece reagisce interrompendo la relazione.
> 
> Ho molta stima di Giobbe, ma mi piacerebbe che non tirasse sempre in ballo il Vangelo. *Certi valori non sono solo di chi va in chiesa*.


 concordo


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> non vorrei che *la mia donna* sentisse il suo ex amante proprio in virtù del loro trascorso sentimentale (e ripreciso non di una scopata singola).


Vedi Uno l'errore parte proprio da qui LA MIA DONNA. Essere umano tale e quale a te. Non incapace di intendere e di volere.


----------



## Iris (30 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vedi Uno l'errore parte proprio da qui LA MIA DONNA. Essere umano tale e quale a te. Non incapace di intendere e di volere.


L'errore è secondo me ritenere che la propria reazione ad un evento sentimentale sia l'unica giusta, e che le altre siano insane. Io sostanzialmente la penso come Uno, ma ritengo che gli altri siano legittimati a pensarla diversamente da me, senza taccia di coglionaggine.


----------



## Old unodinoi (30 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Vedi Uno l'errore parte proprio da qui LA MIA DONNA. Essere umano tale e quale a te. Non incapace di intendere e di volere.


Non ho capito. Mia donna non inteso in senso di possesso ... io non possiedo nessuno. oppure spiegati meglio


----------



## Old unodinoi (30 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> L'errore è secondo me ritenere che la propria reazione ad un evento sentimentale sia l'unica giusta, e che le altre siano insane. Io sostanzialmente la penso come Uno, ma ritengo che gli altri siano legittimati a pensarla diversamente da me, senza taccia di coglionaggine.


Ripeto e lo ripeterò fino allo sfinimento: non ho parlato del marito di verena se non in modo secondario. Non credo (credevo ma non fa differenza) che verena dicesse al marito che sentiva il suo ex amante in quanto e ripeto per l'ennesima volta in altro thread si scandalizzava che LDS andasse a cena o accompagnasse in macchina il marito della sua amante (che tra l'altro mi par di capire che sono amici da tempo). Allora com'è che ti scandalizzi di questo e non permetti ad altri di scandalizzarti di questo?
E poi Giobbe Giobbe Giobbe ... mi fa cadere le palle alle ginocchia ... che qualcuno mi aiuti a tirarle su. Ma uno così perfetto come fa a litigare con la moglie per il sugo? Ma un pò di coerenza no? Oppure il vangelo dice che per il sugo si può fare follia?


----------



## brugola (30 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> E poi Giobbe Giobbe Giobbe ... mi fa cadere le palle alle ginocchia ... che qualcuno mi aiuti a tirarle su. Ma uno così perfetto come fa a litigare con la moglie per il sugo? Ma un pò di coerenza no? Oppure il vangelo dice che per il sugo si può fare follia?


ma cos'è sta storia del sugo che continui a ripetere?


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Non ho capito. Mia donna non inteso in senso di possesso ... io non possiedo nessuno. oppure spiegati meglio


Chiedere (pretendere) a una donna o a un uomo di non sentire un ex non lo capisco.


----------



## Iris (30 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma cos'è sta storia del sugo che continui a ripetere?


Già. Che c'entra il sugo?


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma cos'è sta storia del sugo che continui a ripetere?


se non ricordo male giobbe si incacchiava con la moglie perché faceva il ragù in 20 min o poco più.


----------



## Old geisha (30 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Non tutti viviamo il tradimento alla stessa maniera. Ognuno reagisce in maniera personale e gestisce il "dopo" secondo la propria indole ed i propri sentimenti. E lo dice una che il tradimento non lo perdona, non perchè ritiene di essere più furba, ma perchè proprio per carattere non ce la fa...
> 
> Non credo che il marito di Verena sia santo, nè coglione...è uno che ha agito secondo la sua indole ed i suoi sentimenti. La sua è una reazione sana e non discutibile, come è indiscutibile quella di chi invece reagisce interrompendo la relazione.
> 
> Ho molta stima di Giobbe, ma mi piacerebbe che non tirasse sempre in ballo il Vangelo. Certi valori non sono solo di chi va in chiesa.


 
pensa un po' l'ho imparato anche da un Guru questa cosa...........
si possono giudicare gli altri solo quando hai per primo giudicato te stesso, solo quando il cristallo attraverso il quale guardi le altre persone sarà puro e trasparente potrai forse dare un giudizio piu' obiettivo .............


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chiedere (pretendere) a una donna o a un uomo di non sentire un ex non lo capisco.


che non sia giusto è un discorso, accettarlo un altro.


----------



## Iris (30 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chiedere (pretendere) a una donna o a un uomo di non sentire un ex non lo capisco.


Io personalmento non lo gradirei. Ma ognuno fa come vuole.


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io personalmento non lo gradirei. Ma ognuno fa come vuole.


Ognuno fa come vuole certo, è il pretenderlo che non mi piace.


----------



## Old unodinoi (30 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> se non ricordo male giobbe si incacchiava con la moglie perché faceva il ragù in 20 min o poco più.


brava


----------



## Iris (30 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> che non sia giusto è un discorso, accettarlo un altro.


Io non trovo necessario frequentare gli ex. E chi sta con me lo sa.
L'importante è capirsi all'interno della coppia. Sono possessiva e retrograda. D'altronde non costringo nessuno a frequentarmi


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ognuno fa come vuole certo, è il pretenderlo che non mi piace.


a nessuno piace... diciamo che anche questo però fa parte di tutte le insicurezze che un tradimento si porta dietro.


----------



## Old geisha (30 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Chiedere (pretendere) a una donna o a un uomo di non sentire un ex non lo capisco.


io lo chiederei perchè la cosa mi darebbe molto fastidio, insomma tra amanti c'è spesso un intimità che va' oltre le normali relazioni, ma nonostante cio' lascerei il mio compagno la libertà di fare  cio' che vuole senza costrizioni. limitare le libertà non è amore, la mancanza di fiducia non è amore ...........


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io personalmento non lo gradirei. Ma ognuno fa come vuole.


 io personalmente non lo proibirei xche tanto lo farebbe lo stesso....anzi piu glielo proibirei piu forse avrebbe voglia di sentirlo.....(teoria della gelosia che ti ritorna indietro)
pero non gradirei affatto....anzi....opterei x una ripicca analoga giusta x farle capire cosa si prova.....
provocazione chiama ribellione no?


----------



## Iris (30 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> se non ricordo male giobbe si incacchiava con la moglie perché faceva il ragù in 20 min o poco più.


 
Ognuno ha la sua scala di valori. E' evidente.


----------



## Old unodinoi (30 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ognuno fa come vuole certo, è il pretenderlo che non mi piace.


Ma chi lo pretende? Io personalmente in caso di tradimento alzerei i tacchi e andrei via.
Per me si rompe qualcosa che non si può ricomporre e ciò che si ricompone, comunque, ha sempre i segni di qualcosa che è rotto come quando aggiusti una tazza di terracotta caduta a terra.
Senza urla, senza strepiti, senza un nulla di nulla augurandole buona vita e buona fortuna.
Questa per me è dignità!


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> a nessuno piace... diciamo che anche questo però fa parte di tutte le insicurezze che un tradimento si porta dietro.


Mah io sarò scema, il tradimento (i tradimenti) non mi ha portato questo tipo di insicurezza. Dopo un mese che stavamo insieme mio marito (allora non ancora marito) ha incontrato la ex fidanzata a un matrimonio di amici comuni, ho insistito io perchè almeno si salutassero... 

Forse sono troppo sicura di me. Forse.


----------



## Old unodinoi (30 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ognuno ha la sua scala di valori. E' evidente.


Bene ma che non mi rompesse le palle a me col vangelo e il marcio ...


----------



## Old flstaf (30 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> se non ricordo male giobbe si incacchiava con la moglie perché faceva il ragù in 20 min o poco più.



io conosco gente che per una cosa del genere potrebbe anche uccidere


Il sugo va preparato con lentezza mia madre cominciava la mattina alle 9
mi ricordo la domenica mi svegliavo con questo disgustoso odore per casa....
molto meglio i pasti precotti.


----------



## Iris (30 Settembre 2008)

Alexantro ha detto:


> io personalmente non lo proibirei xche tanto lo farebbe lo stesso....anzi piu glielo proibirei piu forse avrebbe voglia di sentirlo.....(teoria della gelosia che ti ritorna indietro)
> pero non gradirei affatto....anzi....opterei x una ripicca analoga giusta x farle capire cosa si prova.....
> provocazione chiama ribellione no?


 
No. Io lo lascio e basta.
Non posso mica andare a rompere i zibbidei ai miei ex, per una ripicca interna alla coppia.


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Ma chi lo pretende? Io personalmente in caso di tradimento alzerei i tacchi e andrei via.
> Per me si rompe qualcosa che non si può ricomporre e ciò che si ricompone, comunque, ha sempre i segni di qualcosa che è rotto come quando aggiusti una tazza di terracotta caduta a terra.
> Senza urla, senza strepiti, senza un nulla di nulla augurandole buona vita e buona fortuna.
> Questa per me è dignità!


Uno non si parlava di tradimento ma di frequentare gli/le ex. 

ps senza urla e senza strepiti concordo, questa è dignità.


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io non trovo necessario frequentare gli ex. E chi sta con me lo sa.
> L'importante è capirsi all'interno della coppia. Sono possessiva e retrograda. D'altronde non costringo nessuno a frequentarmi


che poi chiariamo, un conto è sentirsi con un ex con cui si è rotto prima di conoscere il marito/moglie, un conto è accettare che la moglie o il marito si senta ancora con l'ex amante, anche se solo in amicizia.
è difficile accettarlo... non che sia sbagliato.


----------



## Old pincopallina (30 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Io non trovo necessario frequentare gli ex. E chi sta con me lo sa.
> L'importante è capirsi all'interno della coppia. Sono possessiva e retrograda. D'altronde non costringo nessuno a frequentarmi


 
concordo


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Settembre 2008)

flstaf ha detto:


> io conosco gente che per una cosa del genere potrebbe anche uccidere
> 
> 
> Il sugo va preparato con lentezza mia madre cominciava la mattina alle 9
> ...


 
sei la fotocopia di giobbe fino a quando parli di come lo faceva tua madre...


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> che poi chiariamo, un conto è sentirsi con un ex con cui si è rotto prima di conoscere il marito/moglie, *un conto è accettare che la moglie o il marito si senta ancora con l'ex amante, anche se solo in amicizia.*
> è difficile accettarlo... non che sia sbagliato.


E accettare che l'ex marito/ex moglie senta e frequenti ancora l'ex marito/ex moglie? Lasciamo da parte il discorso figli.


----------



## Old unodinoi (30 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Uno non si parlava di tradimento ma di frequentare gli/le ex.
> 
> ps senza urla e senza strepiti concordo, questa è dignità.


MK sei sveglia?  

	
	
		
		
	


	




Non ex ma ex amanti con i quali sei stata mentre stavi con tuo marito


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Mah io sarò scema, il tradimento (i tradimenti) non mi ha portato questo tipo di insicurezza. Dopo un mese che stavamo insieme mio marito (allora non ancora marito) ha incontrato la ex fidanzata a un matrimonio di amici comuni, ho insistito io perchè almeno si salutassero...
> 
> Forse sono troppo sicura di me. Forse.


oh ma sei de coccio.. qui si sta parlando di continuare a sentire l'ex amante non un ex di prima.


----------



## Old unodinoi (30 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> che poi chiariamo, un conto è sentirsi con un ex con cui si è rotto prima di conoscere il marito/moglie, un conto è accettare che la moglie o il marito si senta ancora con l'ex amante, anche se solo in amicizia.
> è difficile accettarlo... non che sia sbagliato.


Infatti ... perciò dico che con me non si corre il pericolo. Io, dopo il tradimento, vado via.


----------



## brugola (30 Settembre 2008)

io lo trovo di pessimo gusto.
poi certo, ciascuno fa come crede ma quando è ex è ex e chiuso.
sopratutto se hai un compagno/compagna che ti fa capire che gli da fastidio


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> MK sei sveglia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stessa cosa. 

ps io ex amanti non ne ho  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  . Ma se ne avessi avuti regola numero uno, sento e vedo chi voglio. Ovviamente vale anche per l'altra parte.


----------



## Old geisha (30 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Ognuno ha la sua scala di valori. E' evidente.


oddio onestamente ...... per farlo in 20 min tanto vale riscaldare quello nei barattoli 














cmq è vero ho amice che per la tavoletta del water lasciata su intavolano discussioni che durano settimane condite da dei musi ...............


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> io lo trovo di pessimo gusto.
> poi certo, ciascuno fa come crede ma quando è ex è ex e chiuso.
> sopratutto se hai un compagno/compagna che ti fa capire che gli da fastidio












 mamma mia...sembrano robe da fantascienza.
ci vuole così tanto a capirlo??
bhò.......


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> oh ma sei de coccio.. qui si sta parlando di continuare a sentire l'ex amante non un ex di prima.


vedi sotto. Certo se poi si tratta di mantenere in piedi entrambe le relazioni il discorso cambia. Ma pretendere di non sentirla più no.


----------



## Iris (30 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Infatti ... perciò dico che con me non si corre il pericolo. Io, dopo il tradimento, vado via.


Anche io.Così non ho problemi d ex nè di sughi.
M a ognuno fa come vuole, lo ripeto..ed è dignitoso tutto ciò che l'altra metà della coppia accetta di buon grado.


----------



## Old unodinoi (30 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Stessa cosa.
> 
> ps *io ex amanti non ne ho*
> 
> ...


Perchè sono tutti in servizio permanente effettivo?


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> mamma mia...sembrano robe da fantascienza.
> ci vuole così tanto a capirlo??
> bhò.......


L'altra sera parlavo proprio di questa cosa con un amico. Pure lui stessa mia concezione. Mah...


----------



## Old unodinoi (30 Settembre 2008)

geisha ha detto:


> oddio onestamente ...... per farlo in 20 min tanto vale riscaldare quello nei barattoli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mai lasciata su


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Perchè sono tutti in servizio permanente effettivo?
























   e chi lo sa...

ps mai tradito Uno, so che sembrerà impossibile ma è così.


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Infatti ... perciò dico che con me non si corre il pericolo. Io, dopo il tradimento, vado via.


eh.. tu la fai spiccia e la facevo spiccia pure io poi la vita si è accanita con me e tante cose hanno cambiato prospettiva...
per dire, è facile fare tutto quando le cose seguono una logica che se pur disastrosa, ti porta comunque dove vuoi..
bon. è per dire che nella vita ci sono cose anche peggiori di un tradimento e che ti mettono davanti quanto è davvero importante per te una persona. parlo di una malattia che potrebbe portartela via, per esempio, o di un incidente... ti assicuro che molte delle certezze che e intransigenze che credi di avere, vengono frantumante all'istante..
quindi, a parte tutto, credo che per ognuno di noi valga l'unica regola del cercare di fare la cosa giusta.


----------



## Old flstaf (30 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> sei la fotocopia di giobbe fino a quando parli di come lo faceva tua madre...



giobbe quale?? quello del forum o l'amico di zofar e bildad ??


----------



## Old unodinoi (30 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> e chi lo sa...
> 
> ps mai tradito Uno, so che sembrerà impossibile ma è così.


perchè impossibile? io non ho idea su di te in proposito


----------



## Old Anna A (30 Settembre 2008)

flstaf ha detto:


> giobbe quale?? quello del forum o l'amico di zofar e bildad ??


giobbe del forum


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> perchè impossibile? io non ho idea su di te in proposito


Bene. Mai tradito, è vero. Ho sempre dato molta libertà al partner. Forse per quello che poi...


----------



## Old flstaf (30 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> giobbe del forum



ok....per un attimo mi sono preoccupato....


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Bene. Mai tradito, è vero. Ho sempre dato molta libertà al partner. Forse per quello che poi...


Appunto...
Io sicuramente amo in maniera ossessiva e esagerata ma mi è inconcepibile pensare che il mio uomo abbia un rapporto anche solo telefonico con una persona che ha significato sentimentalmente qualcosa per lui prima di me.
E altrettanto mi sembrerebbe un'inutile cattiveria imporgli la stessa cosa.
Credo che uno dei segreti per la riuscita di un rapporto sia proprio anche venire incontro alle esigenze dell'altro, rassicurare e colmare le sue paure e insicurezze  sopratutto se ci costa fino ad un certo punto e non è un sacrificio intollerabile. Poi io sarò esagerata ma è  la mia linea di sempre e continuerò a percorrerla. Se il mio uomo s'intrattenesse telefonicamente con la sua ex lo manderei a cagare in un nano secondo. Ma io son io..


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Appunto...
> Io sicuramente amo in maniera ossessiva e esagerata ma *mi è inconcepibile pensare che il mio uomo abbia un rapporto anche solo telefonico con una persona che ha significato sentimentalmente qualcosa per lui prima di me.*
> E altrettanto mi sembrerebbe un'inutile cattiveria imporgli la stessa cosa.
> Credo che uno dei segreti per la riuscita di un rapporto sia proprio anche venire incontro alle esigenze dell'altro, rassicurare e colmare le sue paure e insicurezze sopratutto se ci costa fino ad un certo punto e non è un sacrificio intollerabile. Poi io sarò esagerata ma è la mia linea di sempre e continuerò a percorrerla. Se il mio uomo s'intrattenesse telefonicamente con la sua ex lo manderei a cagare in un nano secondo. Ma io son io..


Infatti, io sono il contrario. Rinunciare ai miei amici (fossero pure ex) per me è intollerabile. E non parlo del mio ex marito, che comunque veniva prima di tutto e di tutti.


----------



## brugola (30 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> . Ma io son io..


 
e voi siete un cazzo..


----------



## Iris (30 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Infatti, io sono il contrario. Rinunciare ai miei amici (fossero pure ex) per me è intollerabile. E non parlo del mio ex marito, che comunque veniva prima di tutto e di tutti.


Se uno viene prima di tutto non è un ex.


----------



## brugola (30 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Se uno viene prima di tutto non è un ex.


infatti.


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Se uno viene prima di tutto non è un ex.


Cazzo, allora ero ancora innamorata di lui e non lo sapevo?


----------



## brugola (30 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Cazzo, allora ero ancora innamorata di lui e non lo sapevo?


pare di si.
da quello che hai scritto lo si evince.


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> pare di si.
> da quello che hai scritto lo si evince.


Eh ma mica solo di lui...


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Cazzo, allora ero ancora innamorata di lui e non lo sapevo?


a volte credo che tu scriva tanto per digitare qualche parola.
E mi girano un po' le palle perchè uno perde tempo a risponderti seriamente.
Ma non è che sia sto dramma..


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Cazzo, allora ero ancora innamorata di lui e non lo sapevo?


 
sicuramente occupava un posto rilevantissimo se la sua volontà aveva priorità su quella di qualsiasi altro uomo.


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Eh ma mica solo di lui...


 
la vedo confusa...


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sicuramente occupava un posto rilevantissimo se la sua volontà aveva priorità su quella di qualsiasi altro uomo.


Il padre di mia figlia, il proprietario di casa, l'uomo con cui ho condiviso dieci anni della mia vita. Certo che sì.


----------



## brugola (30 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> la vedo confusa...


ma felice...


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma felice...


No. Serena


----------



## Iris (30 Settembre 2008)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> sicuramente occupava un posto rilevantissimo se la sua volontà aveva priorità su quella di qualsiasi altro uomo.


E' un dramma. E lo dico seriamente. Considerare moloto rilevante la volontà di uno che ti ha piantato in asso per vivere con un'altra donna.
Mi dispiace per MK. Comincio ad avere comprensiione per le sue molteplici contraddizioni.


----------



## Old giulia (30 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> che poi chiariamo, un conto è sentirsi con un ex con cui si è rotto prima di conoscere il marito/moglie, un conto è accettare che la moglie o il marito si senta ancora con l'ex amante, anche se solo in amicizia.
> è difficile accettarlo... non che sia sbagliato.


Hai ragione Anna A, è davvero difficile, io non potrei mai accettarlo.
Non credo che possa nascere un'amicizia tra due ex amanti (che si siano amati veramente... ).


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> E' un dramma. E lo dico seriamente. *Considerare moloto rilevante la volontà di uno che ti ha piantato in asso per vivere con un'altra donna.*
> Mi dispiace per MK. Comincio ad avere comprensiione per le sue molteplici contraddizioni.


Quando amo, amo completamente. Non c'è tradimento che tenga. E parlo seriamente.


----------



## Old giulia (30 Settembre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> eh.. tu la fai spiccia e la facevo spiccia pure io poi la vita si è accanita con me e tante cose hanno cambiato prospettiva...
> per dire, è facile fare tutto quando le cose seguono una logica che se pur disastrosa, ti porta comunque dove vuoi..
> bon. è per dire che nella vita ci sono cose anche peggiori di un tradimento e che ti mettono davanti quanto è davvero importante per te una persona. parlo di una malattia che potrebbe portartela via, per esempio, o di un incidente... ti assicuro che molte delle certezze che e intransigenze che credi di avere, vengono frantumante all'istante..
> quindi, a parte tutto, credo che per ognuno di noi valga l'unica regola del cercare di fare la cosa giusta.


Già... la facevo spiccia pure io... invece...


----------



## ranatan (30 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Appunto...
> Io sicuramente amo in maniera ossessiva e esagerata ma mi è inconcepibile pensare che il mio uomo abbia un rapporto anche solo telefonico con una persona che ha significato sentimentalmente qualcosa per lui prima di me.
> E altrettanto mi sembrerebbe un'inutile cattiveria imporgli la stessa cosa.
> Credo che uno dei segreti per la riuscita di un rapporto sia proprio anche venire incontro alle esigenze dell'altro, rassicurare e colmare le sue paure e insicurezze sopratutto se ci costa fino ad un certo punto e non è un sacrificio intollerabile. Poi io sarò esagerata ma è la mia linea di sempre e continuerò a percorrerla. Se il mio uomo s'intrattenesse telefonicamente con la sua ex lo manderei a cagare in un nano secondo. Ma io son io..


Su questo concordo.
Però si può sempre cercare il compromesso.
Parlando ipoteticamente, se sapessi che il mio compagno si sente ancora con la donna con cui mi ha tradito mi incazzerei molto e gli chiederei il perchè sente il bisogno di chiamarla.
Provo sentimenti del tutto diversi invece per le ex fidanzate, quelle che esistevano prima di me.
Non ne sono per nulla gelosa e anzi, con una sua ex risalente a moltissimi anni fa ogni tanto capita che ci vediamo.
Idem con uno mio che sento saltuariamente al telefono e al quale sono molto legata ed è anche venuto a trovarmi in ospedale e a casa quando è nato nostro figlio.
Ognuno ha un suo passato e non credo sia giusto pretendere che l'altro lo cancelli solo perchè adesso sta con noi.


----------



## Mari' (30 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quando amo, amo completamente. Non c'è tradimento che tenga. E parlo seriamente.


Allora ami poco TE stessa.


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ognuno ha un suo passato e non credo sia giusto pretendere che l'altro lo cancelli solo perchè adesso sta con noi.


----------



## Iris (30 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quando amo, amo completamente. Non c'è tradimento che tenga. E parlo seriamente.


Completamente non vuol dire in eterno.
Io amo completamente chi completamente mi ricambia.
Amo, se riamata.
Smetto di amare, non appena smette l'altro. mi rendo conto che è una gran fortuna. Oppure un  segno di grande egocentrismo. Ma è così.


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

Mari' ha detto:


> Allora ami poco TE stessa.


Forse. Ma ci sono tradimenti e tradimenti Marì, quello con un'altra donna è quello che alla fine fa meno male...


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Su questo concordo.
> Però si può sempre cercare il compromesso.
> Parlando ipoteticamente, se sapessi che il mio compagno si sente ancora con la donna con cui mi ha tradito mi incazzerei molto e gli chiederei il perchè sente il bosogno di chiamarla.
> Provo sentimenti del tutto diversi invece per le ex fidanzate, quelle che esistevano prima di me.
> ...


infatti ho premesso che io sono un po' esagerata e un amore può anche annullare  il passato (so che non è giusto ma è così)
Il succo è: se all'altro da' fastidio è giusto farlo? 

	
	
		
		
	


	




se invece a te non da fastidio ovviamente il discorso non sussiste


----------



## brugola (30 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> .
> *Ognuno ha un suo passato e non credo sia giusto pretendere che l'altro lo cancelli solo perchè adesso sta con noi*.


non si parla di cancellare ma di essere delicati con la persona che attualmente amiamo e ci ama.


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2008)

ci sono ex che diventano amici comuni , quando poi ci sono figli di mezzo diventa un'esigenza importante.
chi riesce a ricostruire su basi di reciproca serenità fa solo loro del bene


----------



## Old pincopallina (30 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Appunto...
> Io sicuramente amo in maniera ossessiva e esagerata ma mi è inconcepibile pensare che il mio uomo abbia un rapporto anche solo telefonico con una persona che ha significato sentimentalmente qualcosa per lui prima di me.
> E altrettanto mi sembrerebbe un'inutile cattiveria imporgli la stessa cosa.
> Credo che uno dei segreti per la riuscita di un rapporto sia proprio anche venire incontro alle esigenze dell'altro, *rassicurare e colmare le sue paure e insicurezze* sopratutto se ci costa fino ad un certo punto e non è un sacrificio intollerabile. Poi io sarò esagerata ma è la mia linea di sempre e continuerò a percorrerla. Se il mio uomo s'intrattenesse telefonicamente con la sua ex lo manderei a cagare in un nano secondo. Ma io son io..


è vero, concordo...
tra l'altro a me mi scogliona pure se solo mi si parla delle ex (ma io sono esageratamente all'antica  

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Completamente non vuol dire in eterno.
> *Io amo completamente chi completamente mi ricambia.*
> *Amo, se riamata*.
> Smetto di amare, non appena smette l'altro. mi rendo conto che è una gran fortuna. Oppure un segno di grande egocentrismo. Ma è così.


Ti amo se meriti il mio amore... no, per me non è così. Magari cambia il modo di amare, ma sempre amore resta.


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> è vero, concordo...
> tra l'altro a me mi scogliona pure* se solo mi si parla delle ex *(ma io sono esageratamente all'antica
> 
> 
> ...





























lo trovo di pessimo gusto infatti


----------



## Iris (30 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ti amo se meriti il mio amore... no, per me non è così. Magari cambia il modo di amare, ma sempre amore resta.


Hai centrato. Lo dissi ad un ex. Ti amavo perchè lo meritavi. Gli dissi.
Non metto in dubbio la tua capacità di amore MK.


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ti amo se meriti il mio amore... no, per me non è così. Magari cambia il modo di amare, ma sempre amore resta.


 secondo te io lo merito?


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> lo trovo di pessimo gusto infatti



Anche io...


----------



## ranatan (30 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non si parla di cancellare ma di essere delicati con la persona che attualmente amiamo e ci ama.


Certo.
Ma vale la reciprocità.
Io posso comprendere che al mio lui dia un enorme fastidio ma lui dovrebbe comprendere che magari per me tagliare i ponti con una persona per cui nutro un fortissimo affetto mi creerebbe un disagio notevole.


----------



## Old Asudem (30 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Ti amo se meriti il mio amore... no, per me non è così. Magari cambia il modo di amare, ma sempre amore resta.


Un amore cosi',secondo me, ti annienta e ti leva personalità.
O è semplicemente è un amore "irreale" 
perché anche l'amore è fatto di miserie e vigliaccherie .


----------



## Old giulia (30 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non si parla di cancellare ma di essere delicati con la persona che attualmente amiamo e ci ama.


Quoto..



Ohhh ma stamattina vi avete rubato la tastiera????


----------



## Old unodinoi (30 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Certo.
> Ma vale la reciprocità.
> Io posso comprendere che al mio lui dia un enorme fastidio ma lui dovrebbe comprendere che magari per me tagliare i ponti con una persona per cui nutro un fortissimo affetto mi creerebbe un disagio notevole.


Lo riscriviamo? Non stiamo parlando di ex pre matrimonio o pre convinvenza ma di ex amanti che sono stati amanti nel mentre si era sposati o convinventi.
C'è una differenza abissale


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> Hai centrato. Lo dissi ad un ex. Ti amavo perchè lo meritavi. Gli dissi.
> *Non metto in dubbio la tua capacità di amore MK*.


Io sì. Con mio marito questo era il discorso infinito... Nonostante i tradimenti subiti sono rimasta la stessa di allora. Magari metto più paletti, ma il principio è quello. Ti amo, punto. Quando cominciano i se e i ma comincio ad allontanarmi...


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2008)

Comunque a me di perdere tempo ad amare persone immeritevoli non mi va... non vedo neanche perche' dovrei... non sono mica la croce rossa


----------



## brugola (30 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Certo.
> Ma vale la reciprocità.
> Io posso comprendere che al mio lui dia un enorme fastidio ma lui dovrebbe comprendere che magari per me tagliare i ponti con una persona per cui nutro un fortissimo affetto mi creerebbe un disagio notevole.


non so che dirti rana.
se nutri un fortissimo affetto per un ex io se fossi tuo marito ne soffrirei.
lo patirei.
e se lo amo davvero non mi pesa stabilire che è più importante il fortissimo affetto che ora provo per lui.


----------



## Verena67 (30 Settembre 2008)

Unodinoi: ma qualcuno ti ha autorizzato a parlare della mia famiglia?!
Io no!


----------



## Old giulia (30 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Lo riscriviamo? Non stiamo parlando di ex pre matrimonio o pre convinvenza ma di ex amanti che sono stati amanti nel mentre si era sposati o convinventi.
> C'è una differenza abissale


Giusto uno... riscrivilo 
 con caratteri almeno a 4


----------



## ranatan (30 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Lo riscriviamo? Non stiamo parlando di ex pre matrimonio o pre convinvenza ma di ex amanti che sono stati amanti nel mentre si era sposati o convinventi.
> C'è una differenza abissale


Allora. Certo che l'ho capito, infatti se leggi il mio primo intervento ho differenziato le due cose.
Si può allargare il discorso a tutti i tipi di ex o è reato?


----------



## Old pincopallina (30 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Un amore cosi',secondo me, ti annienta e ti leva personalità.
> O è semplicemente è un amore "irreale"
> *perché anche l'amore è fatto di miserie e vigliaccherie .*
















come gli esseri umani del resto...

non credo all'amore "disinteressato", a parte quello per i figli e quello degli "animali"  rivolto a noi


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Allora. Certo che l'ho capito, infatti se leggi il mio primo intervento ho differenziato le due cose.
> *Si può allargare il discorso a tutti i tipi di ex o è reato*?


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Settembre 2008)

*mk*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quando amo, amo completamente. Non c'è tradimento che tenga. E parlo seriamente.


mk..iris non ha torto...ma, se posso permettermi,..sei proprio sicura che questo amore a cui dai una valenza totalizzate..non mascheri ( e sarebbe comprensibile, *non è un giudizio* il mio..bada bene...) una paura profonda di non sentirti piu' amata? 

E anche la storia della libertà in amore sia stata costruita da te stessa su misura ..per esorcizzare quella paura ?

un po' come se tu a livello non consapevole dicessi " facciamo i liberi cosi se va a ******* tutto in realtà è perchè ilnostro amore era costruito su una libertà"...e quindi cosi ti costruisci l'alibi per non affrontare le insicurezze piu' profonde.

sono sparate le mie..e mi sono permessa perchè quando ti leggo avverto spesso forti  contraddizioni...che ripeto, non vogliono essere giudizi ma osservazioni senza alcuna pretesa da parte mia.


----------



## Old unodinoi (30 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Unodinoi: ma qualcuno ti ha autorizzato a parlare della mia famiglia?!
> Io no!


La questione così come la poni è ridicola. Tu hai scritto della tua vita e, quindi, della tua famiglia su un forum. Quindi cosa vuoi ora? Potevi non scrivere se non volevi si parlasse di te.


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

pincopallina ha detto:


> come gli esseri umani del resto...
> 
> *non credo all'amore "disinteressato", a parte quello per i figli e quello degli "animali" rivolto a noi*


Quindi l'amore è interesse? Per cosa?


----------



## Mari' (30 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Lo riscriviamo? Non stiamo parlando di ex pre matrimonio o pre convinvenza* ma di ex amanti che sono stati amanti nel mentre si era sposati o convinventi.*
> C'è una differenza abissale


Appunto! 

Metti un po di ordine, qui sono andate/i fuori tema.


----------



## Iris (30 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque a me di perdere tempo ad amare persone immeritevoli non mi va... non vedo neanche perche' dovrei... non sono mica la croce rossa


Già Di amore ce n'è poco in giro...e pure di pazienza. Non è il caso di sprecare.


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Settembre 2008)

*pinco*



pincopallina ha detto:


> come gli esseri umani del resto...
> 
> *non credo all'amore "disinteressato", a parte quello per i figli e quello degli "animali" rivolto a noi*


----------



## ranatan (30 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> non so che dirti rana.
> se nutri un fortissimo affetto per un ex io se fossi tuo marito ne soffrirei.
> lo patirei.
> e se lo amo davvero non mi pesa stabilire che è più importante il fortissimo affetto che ora provo per lui.


Ci avevo pensato all'inizio della nostra storia. E glielo avevo chiesto, ero pronta a discuterne per trovare una soluzione.
Sono sicura che a lui non dia fastidio. Sa per certo che quello che provo per il mio ex è solo affetto, lo avverte. E ammetto che questa sua sensibilità e fiducia in me mi ha sempre fatto un enorme piacere.
Sembra assurdo ma lo apprezzo tanto anche per questo


----------



## Iris (30 Settembre 2008)

Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quindi l'amore è interesse? Per cosa?


per se stessi. A parte l'amore per i figli, in genere attraverso gli altri amiamo noi stessi, ed il piacere che ne ricaviamo.
Qualcuno è masochista, ma anche quello è un modo di ricavare piacere.


----------



## Old giulia (30 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Allora. Certo che l'ho capito, infatti se leggi il mio primo intervento ho differenziato le due cose.
> Si può allargare il discorso a tutti i tipi di ex o è reato?


No, nn è reato.
Ognuno di noi si basa sulla propria esperienza, sul proprio vissuto.
Non la pensiamo tutti allo stesso modo...  ed è giusto sia così.
Ciò che può essere inaccettabile per me lo può essere benissimo per un altro... ci stiamo confrontando.


----------



## MK (30 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Certo.
> *Ma vale la reciprocità.*
> Io posso comprendere che al mio lui dia un enorme fastidio ma lui dovrebbe comprendere che magari per me tagliare i ponti con una persona per cui nutro un fortissimo affetto mi creerebbe un disagio notevole.


----------



## brugola (30 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ci avevo pensato all'inizio della nostra storia. E glielo avevo chiesto, ero pronta a discuterne per trovare una soluzione.
> Sono sicura che a lui non dia fastidio. Sa per certo che quello che provo per il mio ex è solo affetto, lo avverte. E ammetto che questa sua sensibilità e fiducia in me mi ha sempre fatto un enorme piacere.
> Sembra assurdo ma lo apprezzo tanto anche per questo


se non da fastidio a lui va bene.
per me è incomprensibile, ma il mondo è bello perchè vario.
cmq tuo marito dev'essere un tipo tosto  

	
	
		
		
	


	




però mi chiedo: se  lui non fosse stato così comprensivo? cos'avresti fatto?


----------



## Minerva (30 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ci avevo pensato all'inizio della nostra storia. E glielo avevo chiesto, ero pronta a discuterne per trovare una soluzione.
> Sono sicura che a lui non dia fastidio. Sa per certo che quello che provo per il mio ex è solo affetto, lo avverte. E ammetto che questa sua sensibilità e fiducia in me mi ha sempre fatto un enorme piacere.
> Sembra assurdo ma lo apprezzo tanto anche per questo


 invece è molto comprensibile che tu lo stimi per questa sua delicatezza


----------



## Lettrice (30 Settembre 2008)

Iris ha detto:


> per se stessi. A parte l'amore per i figli, in genere attraverso gli altri amiamo noi stessi, ed il piacere che ne ricaviamo.
> Qualcuno è masochista, ma anche quello è un modo di ricavare piacere.



Ti straquoto e lo stavo per scrivere... chi si mette in condizione di amare persone immeritevoli di tale dono, non ama se stesso in primis...


----------



## Old stellamarina (30 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> Un amore cosi',secondo me, ti annienta e ti leva personalità.
> O è semplicemente è un amore "irreale"
> *perché anche l'amore è fatto di miserie e vigliaccherie .*


Su questo sono perfettamente d'accordo. E' proprio quando si ama tanto, che nelle difficoltà ci si comporta da immaturi e da stupidi e si commettono cose che mai avresti pensato di fare alla   luce della razionalità e soprattutto della serenità.


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Settembre 2008)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Comunque a me di perdere tempo ad amare persone immeritevoli non mi va... non vedo neanche perche' dovrei... non sono mica la croce rossa


 











esatto...l'amore si deve meritare....diversamente è dipendenza dall'altro, poca fiducia in se stess,una fiducia che essendo mancante , non ci permette di amarci e di pretenderne come noi ne sappiamo dare.


----------



## Bruja (30 Settembre 2008)

*Emmekappa*



Emmekappa2 ha detto:


> Quindi l'amore è interesse? Per cosa?


Rispondo solo a questa domanda, il resto é spesso autoreferente.
L'amore é interesse per il proprio benessere ed i propri bisogni.... amare ed avere l'oggetto del nostro amore vicino e contraccabiante ci piace al punto da stare male senza di lui/lei, oppure si ama perché si ama lo stato di innamoramento semlicemente, e ancora si ama perché si é amati/e... rammenta il verso "amor  che a nullo amato amar perdona"... sostanzialmente risponde a verità. Il vero amore affascina e trascina...e molte volte dà una dolce dipendenza affettiva.
Bruja


----------



## Verena67 (30 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Giobbe scusami ma tutto quello che scrivi del vangelo et similia non riesco ad accettarlo da uno che litiga con la moglie perchè non gli fa il sugo come quello di mamma sua.
> E tengo a precisare che non ho alcun livore. Il problema di fondo è che quando usi la logica e la ragione fai male.
> Ora verena ha scritto tante belle cose ma, a prescindere dalla sua malattia di cui sono sinceramente dispiaciuto, non può venirmi a dire che è normale sentire un ex amante (non uno che si è scopato) ma un ex amante.
> Ora, io che come mi etichettano sono l'uomo più sicuro del mondo (non sono parole mie), non vorrei che la mia donna sentisse il suo ex amante proprio in virtù del loro trascorso sentimentale (e ripreciso non di una scopata singola).
> ...


 
premesso che il tuo dispiacere per la mia malattia visto il tono dei tuoi attacchi appare del tutto coccodrillesco (ma siccome sono una signora lo prendo per buono...), non ti ho invitato a esprimere la tua opinione sulla mia vita.

Fatti quindi i fatti tuoi!


----------



## Old Alexantro (30 Settembre 2008)

l'unica via x superare il tradimento e' il lancio dal ponte con masso legato al collo...e al piano di sotto fiume possibilmente della profondita non inferiore ai 3 metri


----------



## ranatan (30 Settembre 2008)

Brugola ha detto:


> se non da fastidio a lui va bene.
> per me è incomprensibile, ma il mondo è bello perchè vario.
> cmq tuo marito dev'essere un tipo tosto
> 
> ...


Lo è. E comunque è anche mooolto sicuro di se 
Dai, però...non sono possessiva, non sono gelosa in modo immotivato, mi fido e non rompo mai le palle perchè è disordinato...non ha molto di cui lamentarsi nemmeno lui ;-)


----------



## Old unodinoi (30 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> premesso che il tuo dispiacere per la mia malattia visto il tono dei tuoi attacchi appare del tutto coccodrillesco (ma siccome sono una signora lo prendo per buono...), non ti ho invitato a esprimere la tua opinione sulla mia vita.
> 
> Fatti quindi i fatti tuoi!


Non sento il bisogno morboso di essere accettato quindi il dispiacere è autentico così come è autenticamente mio tutto ciò che scrivo.
Però, ti ripeto, che dal momento che scrivi su un forum di questioni tue private ... diventato di dominio del forum.
Detto questo, che va detto, non parlerò dei fatti tuoi.


----------



## Miciolidia (30 Settembre 2008)

Bruja ha detto:


> Rispondo solo a questa domanda, il resto é spesso autoreferente.
> L'amore é interesse per il proprio benessere ed i propri bisogni.... amare ed avere l'oggetto del nostro amore vicino e contraccabiante ci piace al punto da stare male senza di lui/lei, oppure si ama perché si ama lo stato di innamoramento semlicemente, e ancora si ama perché si é amati/e... rammenta il verso "amor che a nullo amato amar perdona"... sostanzialmente risponde a verità. Il vero amore affascina e trascina...e molte volte dà una dolce dipendenza affettiva.
> Bruja


----------



## Old geisha (30 Settembre 2008)

Asudem ha detto:


> a volte credo che tu scriva tanto per digitare qualche parola.
> E mi girano un po' le palle perchè uno perde tempo a risponderti seriamente.
> Ma non è che sia sto dramma..


ti adoro per come scrivi le cose..........


----------



## Verena67 (30 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> Credimi se ti dico che ho molto rispetto anche per i coglioni che per amore fanno questo ed altro. Loro ne sono capaci e io no.
> *Però cazzo non venirmi a dire che tu puoi fare quello che vuoi e chi vuol presentare l'amante al marito è un deficiente schifoso (ndr: iperbole)*!


mai detto una cosa del genere, comunque sono ipotesi del tutto diverse ma non entrero' piu' in tema, perché sono stufa che le mie frasi vengano sempre usate strumentalmente per attacchi personalistici!


----------



## Old unodinoi (30 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> mai detto una cosa del genere, comunque sono ipotesi del tutto diverse ma non entrero' piu' in tema, perché sono stufa che le mie frasi vengano sempre usate strumentalmente per attacchi personalistici!


ho precisato che era una iperbole mia ...
comunque

http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=8185&page=30


----------



## Verena67 (30 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> La questione così come la poni è ridicola. Tu hai scritto della tua vita e, quindi, della tua famiglia su un forum. Quindi cosa vuoi ora? Potevi non scrivere se non volevi si parlasse di te.


 
Eh no.

Un conto se io apro un post sul tema (ma l'ho fatto? mi pare di no...!)

un conto se io ne parlo in generale (qui rispondevo ad And, e ad un certo punto mi sono anche seccata delle sue domande, e lui ha capito e smesso).


----------



## Verena67 (30 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Ci avevo pensato all'inizio della nostra storia. E glielo avevo chiesto, ero pronta a discuterne per trovare una soluzione.
> Sono sicura che a lui non dia fastidio. Sa per certo che quello che provo per il mio ex è solo affetto, lo avverte. E ammetto che questa sua sensibilità e fiducia in me mi ha sempre fatto un enorme piacere.
> Sembra assurdo ma lo apprezzo tanto anche per questo


 
solo a chiosa del tema tirato in ballo impropriamente, la mia posizione è questa.


----------



## Old giulia (30 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> mai detto una cosa del genere, comunque sono ipotesi del tutto diverse ma non entrero' piu' in tema, perché sono stufa che le mie frasi vengano sempre usate strumentalmente per attacchi personalistici!


 
Vere... l'invidia è una brutta bestia


----------



## Old unodinoi (30 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Eh no.
> 
> Un conto se io apro un post sul tema (ma l'ho fatto? mi pare di no...!)
> 
> un conto se io ne parlo in generale (qui rispondevo ad And, e ad un certo punto mi sono anche seccata delle sue domande, e lui ha capito e smesso).


Non condivido questa visione ma la accetto.


----------



## ranatan (30 Settembre 2008)

Verena67 ha detto:


> solo a chiosa del tema tirato in ballo impropriamente, la mia posizione è questa.


Mi dispiace che tu sia stata tirata in ballo.
La trovo anche io una cosa del tutto fuori luogo.
Quando ho risposto non avevo letto tutti i precedenti post


----------



## Verena67 (30 Settembre 2008)

unodinoi ha detto:


> ho precisato che era una iperbole mia ...
> comunque
> 
> http://www.tradimento.net/forum2/showthread.php?t=8185&page=30



"me fai paura" non esprime NULLA di quanto tu mi hai attribuito...tantomeno una condanna "indignata"! Al contrario, a me dispiace per LDS perché è un ragazzo giovane, e non merita di farsi manipolare e invischiare in giochi di una coppia sposata. Era questo, se proprio ti interessa, che volevo esprimere!


----------



## Verena67 (30 Settembre 2008)

Ranatan ha detto:


> Mi dispiace che tu sia stata tirata in ballo.
> La trovo anche io una cosa del tutto fuori luogo.
> Quando ho risposto non avevo letto tutti i precedenti post


Grazie Ranatan!


----------



## Verena67 (30 Settembre 2008)

Ok Uno molliamola qui!


----------



## Old and.66 (1 Ottobre 2008)

qualche spiraglio di luce.....l'altro ieri sera abbiamo affrontato nuovamente la discussione (erano giorni che non lo facevamo). Sono stato io ad iniziare la discussione, come al solito, non potendo sopportare la sua apparente serenità e disinteresse per quello che era successo: in poche parole, dopo averla messa di fronte alle sue responsabilità gli ho detto categoricamente che se ne doveva andare di casa. Abbiamo discusso per un po', gli ho rinfacciato di tutto, forse anche oltre le sue colpe, dicendogli che non c'era più speranza, che la nostra vita era segnata per sempre, ecc. insomma sono stato deciso e cattivo allo stesso tempo. Lei ha tentato di inutilmente di sminuire la cosa dicendo che si era trattato solamente di una sbandata e, in merito alla sua indifferenza mi risondeva che voleva soltanto rimuovere dalla mente quello che aveva fatto. Ha capito che facevo sul serio e quando non aveva più nulla da ribattere è rimasta in silenzio, piuttosto intristita, con le lacrime agli occhi e senza più dire alcuna parola. l'ho lasciata in sala a guradare la televiosione e, senza dirgli nulla, sono andato in camera ed ho acceso la televisione facendogli capire che volevo restare solo. Dopo un po' è arrivata anche lei e si è infilata nel letto. Pensavo non si sarebbe avvicinata a me, come faceva ormai da diversi giorni, invece, timidamente ha apoggiato la testa sul mio petto rimanendo ferma ed in silenzio, aspettando una mia reazione positiva o negativa. Di colpo mi rendevo conto che mi era passato tutto il rancore che avevo covato dentro e d'istinto gli ho posato una mano sui capelli accarezzandola. Lei è rimasta ferma cercando di capire il senso di quelle carezze. Ho spento la luce e la televisione ed a quel punto ho sentito il desiderio forte di abbracciarla. Senza dirci nulla ci siamo abbracciati forte come se fosse l'ultima volta. In quel momento ho capito che era troppo forte il legame che ci univa e che non sarebbe stato facile separarmi da lei. Abbiamo fatto l'amore in passionale come non lo facevamo da mesi (forse anni) e poi ci siamo addormentati abbracciati. l'indomani mattina prima di andare a lavorare mi sono avvicinato per salutarla e baciarla (come facevo sempre prima che iniziasse questa brutta storia) e lei ha teso le braccia per abbracciarmi. Quel gesto mi ha fatto capire più di tante parole non dette e che forse anche lei mi amava ancora.
Lo so, forse qualcuno pensera che non ho le palle, o che sono incoerente con quello che scrivo, ....ma si può mettere alla porta una persona che, sebbene ti abbia tradito, ti ha amato e ti e stata fedele per tanti anni mettendo la sua giovinezza nelle tue mani? ......


----------



## Old stellamarina (1 Ottobre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> qualche spiraglio di luce.....l'altro ieri sera abbiamo affrontato nuovamente la discussione (erano giorni che non lo facevamo). Sono stato io ad iniziare la discussione, come al solito, non potendo sopportare la sua apparente serenità e disinteresse per quello che era successo: in poche parole, dopo averla messa di fronte alle sue responsabilità gli ho detto categoricamente che se ne doveva andare di casa. Abbiamo discusso per un po', gli ho rinfacciato di tutto, forse anche oltre le sue colpe, dicendogli che non c'era più speranza, che la nostra vita era segnata per sempre, ecc. insomma sono stato deciso e cattivo allo stesso tempo. Lei ha tentato di inutilmente di sminuire la cosa dicendo che si era trattato solamente di una sbandata e, in merito alla sua indifferenza mi risondeva che voleva soltanto rimuovere dalla mente quello che aveva fatto. Ha capito che facevo sul serio e quando non aveva più nulla da ribattere è rimasta in silenzio, piuttosto intristita, con le lacrime agli occhi e senza più dire alcuna parola. l'ho lasciata in sala a guradare la televiosione e, senza dirgli nulla, sono andato in camera ed ho acceso la televisione facendogli capire che volevo restare solo. Dopo un po' è arrivata anche lei e si è infilata nel letto. Pensavo non si sarebbe avvicinata a me, come faceva ormai da diversi giorni, invece, timidamente ha apoggiato la testa sul mio petto rimanendo ferma ed in silenzio, aspettando una mia reazione positiva o negativa. Di colpo mi rendevo conto che mi era passato tutto il rancore che avevo covato dentro e d'istinto gli ho posato una mano sui capelli accarezzandola. Lei è rimasta ferma cercando di capire il senso di quelle carezze. Ho spento la luce e la televisione ed a quel punto ho sentito il desiderio forte di abbracciarla. Senza dirci nulla ci siamo abbracciati forte come se fosse l'ultima volta. In quel momento ho capito che era troppo forte il legame che ci univa e che non sarebbe stato facile separarmi da lei. Abbiamo fatto l'amore in passionale come non lo facevamo da mesi (forse anni) e poi ci siamo addormentati abbracciati. l'indomani mattina prima di andare a lavorare mi sono avvicinato per salutarla e baciarla (come facevo sempre prima che iniziasse questa brutta storia) e lei ha teso le braccia per abbracciarmi. Quel gesto mi ha fatto capire più di tante parole non dette e che forse anche lei mi amava ancora.
> Lo so, forse qualcuno pensera che non ho le palle, o che sono incoerente con quello che scrivo, ....ma si può mettere alla porta una persona che, sebbene ti abbia tradito, ti ha amato e ti e stata fedele per tanti anni mettendo la sua giovinezza nelle tue mani? ......


No non si puo', soprattutto se ti dimostra di amarti ancora e di essersi pentita di quello che ha fatto, a tutti deve essere data un'altra possibilità. Non sai come vorrei essere nella tua posizione di sapere e poter perdonare, con la consapevolezza che quello che mi ha fatto tanto male non accadrà più. E invece....


----------



## Old and.66 (1 Ottobre 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> No non si puo', soprattutto se ti dimostra di amarti ancora e di essersi pentita di quello che ha fatto, a tutti deve essere data un'altra possibilità. Non sai come vorrei essere nella tua posizione di sapere e poter perdonare, con la consapevolezza che quello che mi ha fatto tanto male non accadrà più. E invece....


grazie per l'opinione

...continua a tradirti?...


----------



## Old giulia (1 Ottobre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> qualche spiraglio di luce.....l'altro ieri sera abbiamo affrontato nuovamente la discussione (erano giorni che non lo facevamo). Sono stato io ad iniziare la discussione, come al solito, non potendo sopportare la sua apparente serenità e disinteresse per quello che era successo: in poche parole, dopo averla messa di fronte alle sue responsabilità gli ho detto categoricamente che se ne doveva andare di casa. Abbiamo discusso per un po', gli ho rinfacciato di tutto, forse anche oltre le sue colpe, dicendogli che non c'era più speranza, che la nostra vita era segnata per sempre, ecc. insomma sono stato deciso e cattivo allo stesso tempo. Lei ha tentato di inutilmente di sminuire la cosa dicendo che si era trattato solamente di una sbandata e, in merito alla sua indifferenza mi risondeva che voleva soltanto rimuovere dalla mente quello che aveva fatto. Ha capito che facevo sul serio e quando non aveva più nulla da ribattere è rimasta in silenzio, piuttosto intristita, con le lacrime agli occhi e senza più dire alcuna parola. l'ho lasciata in sala a guradare la televiosione e, senza dirgli nulla, sono andato in camera ed ho acceso la televisione facendogli capire che volevo restare solo. Dopo un po' è arrivata anche lei e si è infilata nel letto. Pensavo non si sarebbe avvicinata a me, come faceva ormai da diversi giorni, invece, timidamente ha apoggiato la testa sul mio petto rimanendo ferma ed in silenzio, aspettando una mia reazione positiva o negativa. Di colpo mi rendevo conto che mi era passato tutto il rancore che avevo covato dentro e d'istinto gli ho posato una mano sui capelli accarezzandola. Lei è rimasta ferma cercando di capire il senso di quelle carezze. Ho spento la luce e la televisione ed a quel punto ho sentito il desiderio forte di abbracciarla. Senza dirci nulla ci siamo abbracciati forte come se fosse l'ultima volta. In quel momento ho capito che era troppo forte il legame che ci univa e che non sarebbe stato facile separarmi da lei. Abbiamo fatto l'amore in passionale come non lo facevamo da mesi (forse anni) e poi ci siamo addormentati abbracciati. l'indomani mattina prima di andare a lavorare mi sono avvicinato per salutarla e baciarla (come facevo sempre prima che iniziasse questa brutta storia) e lei ha teso le braccia per abbracciarmi. Quel gesto mi ha fatto capire più di tante parole non dette e che forse anche lei mi amava ancora.
> Lo so, forse qualcuno pensera che non ho le palle, o che sono incoerente con quello che scrivo, ....ma si può mettere alla porta una persona che, sebbene ti abbia tradito, ti ha amato e ti e stata fedele per tanti anni mettendo la sua giovinezza nelle tue mani? ......


And io mi sono commossa... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ho ricordato quei momenti... che fatica...


----------



## Old stellamarina (1 Ottobre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> grazie per l'opinione
> 
> ...continua a tradirti?...


 
eh si continua....e vedi io in fondo accettando tutto questo lo perdono ogni giorno.


----------



## Old and.66 (1 Ottobre 2008)

giulia ha detto:


> And io mi sono commossa...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ti ringrazio per la commozione.....
avevo bisogno di un po' comprensione...


----------



## Old Becco (1 Ottobre 2008)

_....Di colpo mi rendevo conto che mi era passato tutto il rancore che avevo covato dentro e d'istinto gli ho posato una mano sui capelli accarezzandola....._
_------------------------------------------------_

A me è successo molte volte di fare questa esperienza, ci siamo drogati di sesso e di lacrime, ho creduto che tutto fosse superato e che la passione che sentivo fosse l'effetto benefico (non fraintendermi, le corna non hanno effetti benefici)  dei suoi adulteri, poi..... Poi sono passate altre storie, è finita la passione e ho capito che in fondo era come dare il bicchiere ad un etilista. io ho tolto corrente all'impianto e ora si va avanti ogniuno per la sua strada. 
Ti auguro che la tua esperienza sia del tutto diversa, ma tanti ne ho sentiti che purtroppo si sono arresi .
In buona sostanza quando succede un adulterio si corrompono dei "file" che impediscono al sistema coppia di funzionare correttamente, magari in certi momenti e a certe condizioni la coppia gira, ma se poi la metti sotto sforzo e purtroppo la vita lo propone spesso, allora le magagne risaltano fuori. Meglio un bel reset e ripartire.
Ti rinnovo i miei più fortissimi auguri.


----------



## Old matilde (1 Ottobre 2008)

è come aprire la finestra e ti accorgi che è primavera!
bravi
più di mille parole, ascolta le sensazioni e fidati di esse
​


----------



## Mari' (1 Ottobre 2008)

*OT*



Becco ha detto:


> _....Di colpo mi rendevo conto che mi era passato tutto il rancore che avevo covato dentro e d'istinto gli ho posato una mano sui capelli accarezzandola....._
> _------------------------------------------------_
> 
> A me è successo molte volte di fare questa esperienza, ci siamo drogati di sesso e di lacrime, ho creduto che tutto fosse superato e che la passione che sentivo fosse l'effetto benefico (non fraintendermi, le corna non hanno effetti benefici)  dei suoi adulteri, poi..... Poi sono passate altre storie, è finita la passione e ho capito che in fondo era come dare il bicchiere ad un etilista. io ho tolto corrente all'impianto e ora si va avanti ogniuno per la sua strada.
> ...


Becco hai difficolta' a quotare?


----------



## Old and.66 (1 Ottobre 2008)

Becco ha detto:


> _....Di colpo mi rendevo conto che mi era passato tutto il rancore che avevo covato dentro e d'istinto gli ho posato una mano sui capelli accarezzandola....._
> _------------------------------------------------_
> 
> A me è successo molte volte di fare questa esperienza, ci siamo drogati di sesso e di lacrime, ho creduto che tutto fosse superato e che la passione che sentivo fosse l'effetto benefico (non fraintendermi, le corna non hanno effetti benefici) dei suoi adulteri, poi..... Poi sono passate altre storie, è finita la passione e ho capito che in fondo era come dare il bicchiere ad un etilista. io ho tolto corrente all'impianto e ora si va avanti ogniuno per la sua strada.
> ...


ti ringrazio, terrò presente i tuoi consigli, auguri anche a te


----------



## Old ellina69 (1 Ottobre 2008)

and ...se ti può essere utile leggi la mia storia. Noi sono sei settimane, da quando ho scoperto il suo tradimento, che facciamo l'amore appassionatamente (celebre quella delle sette volte), riscopriamo passioni, sentimenti, intimità ...ma ieri sera ho saputo che la sta rivedendo, la sua amante, per "capire". Ogni storia è a sè, e capisco perfettamente la tua voglia di affidarti, di crederci .... ma attenzione ...fai molta molta attenzione!
un abbraccio sincero.


----------



## Old and.66 (1 Ottobre 2008)

ellina69 ha detto:


> and ...se ti può essere utile leggi la mia storia. Noi sono sei settimane, da quando ho scoperto il suo tradimento, che facciamo l'amore appassionatamente (celebre quella delle sette volte), riscopriamo passioni, sentimenti, intimità ...ma ieri sera ho saputo che la sta rivedendo, la sua amante, per "capire". Ogni storia è a sè, e capisco perfettamente la tua voglia di affidarti, di crederci .... ma attenzione ...fai molta molta attenzione!
> un abbraccio sincero.


ti ringrazio,

hai ragione, ogni storia è a sè (soprattutto le sette volte),
comunque so che devo stare attento e che la fiducia non sarà quella di prima, 

sette volte in quanto tempo?


----------



## Old stellamarina (1 Ottobre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> ti ringrazio,
> 
> hai ragione, ogni storia è a sè (soprattutto le sette volte),
> comunque so che devo stare attento e che la fiducia non sarà quella di prima,
> ...


comunque c'e' un dato di fatto, il tradimento rinvigorisce il sesso


----------



## Old Becco (1 Ottobre 2008)

E' vero. 
_"le corna fanno crescere il c....   ma non dura "    Erica Joung "Paura di Volare"_

Citazione di parte.
A proposito, non so neanche che voglia dire quotare, scusate l'ignoranza.


----------



## Mari' (1 Ottobre 2008)

Becco ha detto:


> E' vero.
> _"le corna fanno crescere il c....   ma non dura "    Erica Joung "Paura di Volare"_
> 
> Citazione di parte.
> A proposito, non so neanche che voglia dire quotare, scusate l'ignoranza.


... guarda alla tua destra c'e' un tastino che dice "quote" premi sul tasto ed e' fatta ... poi metti in evidenza le frasi a cui vuoi rispondere.


----------



## Grande82 (1 Ottobre 2008)

Becco ha detto:


> E' vero.
> _"le corna fanno crescere il c.... ma non dura " Erica Joung "Paura di Volare"_
> 
> Citazione di parte.
> A proposito, non so neanche che voglia dire quotare, scusate l'ignoranza.


 clicca sulla scritta QUOTE in basso a dx di ogni post per quotarne uno solo e invece sulla scritta QUOTE^^ di vari post e poi su QUOTE se ne vuoi quotare più d'uno. Quotare vuol dire citare. Prova!


----------



## Grande82 (1 Ottobre 2008)

stellamarina ha detto:


> comunque c'e' un dato di fatto, il tradimento rinvigorisce il sesso


 mica sempre....


----------



## Mari' (1 Ottobre 2008)

Becco, se poi vuoi fare delle correzioni su quello che hai scritto pigia il tasto "edit"  e' chiaro? ... prova.


----------



## Old stellamarina (1 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> mica sempre....


Io vivo fasi alterne, a volte sono un vulcano a volte sono fredda come la neve.


----------



## Verena67 (1 Ottobre 2008)

a volte sei un po' (allegramente e simpaticamente pero'!) paranoica?!


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Ottobre 2008)

Becco ha detto:


> _....Di colpo mi rendevo conto che mi era passato tutto il rancore che avevo covato dentro e d'istinto gli ho posato una mano sui capelli accarezzandola....._
> _------------------------------------------------_
> 
> A me è successo molte volte di fare questa esperienza, ci siamo drogati di sesso e di lacrime, ho creduto che tutto fosse superato e che la passione che sentivo fosse l'effetto benefico (non fraintendermi, le corna non hanno effetti benefici) dei suoi adulteri, poi..... Poi sono passate altre storie, è finita la passione e ho capito che in fondo era come dare il bicchiere ad un etilista. io ho tolto corrente all'impianto e ora si va avanti ogniuno per la sua strada.
> ...


che pugno allo stomaco... è esattamente la situazione in cui siamo io e mio marito, con l'aggravante che io mi sono ulteriormente incasinata la vita.


----------



## Grande82 (1 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> che pugno allo stomaco... è esattamente la situazione in cui siamo io e mio marito, con l'aggravante che io mi sono ulteriormente incasinata la vita.


ma mi sa che tu non sei ancora pronta. E neppure becco....

La cosa che mi spiace per lui, però, è che per te tutto è in nome di un passato fantastico insieme. Per lui..... mi sa che non c'era nemmeno il passato....


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Ottobre 2008)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma mi sa che tu non sei ancora pronta. E neppure becco....
> 
> La cosa che mi spiace per lui, però, è che per te tutto è in nome di un passato fantastico insieme. Per lui..... mi sa che non c'era nemmeno il passato....


mah... so solo che adesso è un disastro...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Ottobre 2008)

and.66 ha detto:


> qualche spiraglio di luce.....l'altro ieri sera abbiamo affrontato nuovamente la discussione (erano giorni che non lo facevamo). Sono stato io ad iniziare la discussione, come al solito, non potendo sopportare la sua apparente serenità e disinteresse per quello che era successo: in poche parole, dopo averla messa di fronte alle sue responsabilità gli ho detto categoricamente che se ne doveva andare di casa. Abbiamo discusso per un po', gli ho rinfacciato di tutto, forse anche oltre le sue colpe, dicendogli che non c'era più speranza, che la nostra vita era segnata per sempre, ecc. insomma sono stato deciso e cattivo allo stesso tempo. Lei ha tentato di inutilmente di sminuire la cosa dicendo che si era trattato solamente di una sbandata e, in merito alla sua indifferenza mi risondeva che voleva soltanto rimuovere dalla mente quello che aveva fatto. Ha capito che facevo sul serio e quando non aveva più nulla da ribattere è rimasta in silenzio, piuttosto intristita, con le lacrime agli occhi e senza più dire alcuna parola. l'ho lasciata in sala a guradare la televiosione e, senza dirgli nulla, sono andato in camera ed ho acceso la televisione facendogli capire che volevo restare solo. Dopo un po' è arrivata anche lei e si è infilata nel letto. Pensavo non si sarebbe avvicinata a me, come faceva ormai da diversi giorni, invece, timidamente ha apoggiato la testa sul mio petto rimanendo ferma ed in silenzio, aspettando una mia reazione positiva o negativa. Di colpo mi rendevo conto che mi era passato tutto il rancore che avevo covato dentro e d'istinto gli ho posato una mano sui capelli accarezzandola. Lei è rimasta ferma cercando di capire il senso di quelle carezze. Ho spento la luce e la televisione ed a quel punto ho sentito il desiderio forte di abbracciarla. Senza dirci nulla ci siamo abbracciati forte come se fosse l'ultima volta. In quel momento ho capito che era troppo forte il legame che ci univa e che non sarebbe stato facile separarmi da lei. Abbiamo fatto l'amore in passionale come non lo facevamo da mesi (forse anni) e poi ci siamo addormentati abbracciati. l'indomani mattina prima di andare a lavorare mi sono avvicinato per salutarla e baciarla (come facevo sempre prima che iniziasse questa brutta storia) e lei ha teso le braccia per abbracciarmi. Quel gesto mi ha fatto capire più di tante parole non dette e che forse anche lei mi amava ancora.
> Lo so, forse qualcuno pensera che non ho le palle, o che sono incoerente con quello che scrivo, ....ma si può mettere alla porta una persona che, sebbene ti abbia tradito, ti ha amato e ti e stata fedele per tanti anni mettendo la sua giovinezza nelle tue mani? ......


 Quello di tua moglie è stato un tradimento episodico che si può superare con amore e impegno.
Voi avete trovato entrambe le cose.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> mah... so solo che adesso è un disastro...


 Io aspetto che tu scelga per te.


----------



## Old giulia (1 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quello di tua moglie è stato un tradimento episodico che si può superare con amore e impegno.
> Voi avete trovato entrambe le cose.


Lo penso anche io P/R, secondo me tra loro c'è amore, ma ci vuole ancora tempo... tanto tempo
  per ritrovare un nuovo equilibrio.


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io aspetto che tu scelga per te.


che gran casino Persa... non facciamo altro che litigare. ogni tanto piango io e piange lui. avremmo dovuto separarci 8 anni fa. la cosa che è successa nel mezzo ci ha troppo uniti affettivamente, ma solo affettivamente. di marito e moglie non abbiamo più niente.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> che gran casino Persa... non facciamo altro che litigare. ogni tanto piango io e piange lui. avremmo dovuto separarci 8 anni fa. la cosa che è successa nel mezzo ci ha troppo uniti affettivamente, ma solo affettivamente. di marito e moglie non abbiamo più niente.


Mi fai sempre pensare alla canzone di Brell* ... essere legati da esperienze strazianti lega a volte di più che da ricordi sereni.
Anche il tormento dà una sorta di assuefazione e senza sembra di vivere un'imitazione di vita.
Ma la vita non può essere solo tormento. Bisogna trovare il coraggio di tagliare legami di...filo spinato.


*   http://it.youtube.com/watch?v=LOcDwYQPp0Y


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Mi fai sempre pensare alla canzone di Brell* ... essere legati da esperienze strazianti lega a volte di più che da ricordi sereni.
> Anche il tormento dà una sorta di assuefazione e senza sembra di vivere un'imitazione di vita.
> Ma la vita non può essere solo tormento. Bisogna trovare il coraggio di tagliare legami di...filo spinato.
> 
> ...


bellissima la canzone... peccato che di mon amour non so cosa sia rimasto.
 sai, ho pensato per anni e anni che fossi io la unica a volere tenere in piedi a tutti i costi il matrimonio.. poi ho capito che non è più un matrimonio e che lui mi vuole bene oltre il matrimonio. assurdo ma vero.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (1 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> bellissima la canzone... peccato che di mon amour non so cosa sia rimasto.
> sai, ho pensato per anni e anni che fossi io la unica a volere tenere in piedi a tutti i costi il matrimonio.. poi ho capito che non è più un matrimonio e che lui mi vuole bene oltre il matrimonio. assurdo ma vero.


Per questo vi penso come ...amanti. Non è questione né di matrimonio né di amore è sostenersi a vicenda nel bisogno di ricordare cosa può essere una coppia... ma così in realtà vi impedite di vivere...
Poi non so se vedo cose sbagliate da quello che fai intravvedere  della tua vita da uno spiraglio.


----------



## Old flstaf (2 Ottobre 2008)

Anna A ha detto:


> bellissima la canzone... peccato che di mon amour non so cosa sia rimasto.
> sai, ho pensato per anni e anni che fossi io la unica a volere tenere in piedi a tutti i costi il matrimonio.. poi ho capito che non è più un matrimonio e che lui mi vuole bene oltre il matrimonio. assurdo ma vero.



veramente assurdo, prima dicevi che non fate altro che litigare e piangere. Mi sembra un'atroce sofferenza continua, forse non siete fatti per vivere insieme, pur volendovi bene vicendevolmente non potete coesistere nello stesso luogo.
Amatevi ma vivendo in due case diverse.

Antonio


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Ottobre 2008)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Per questo vi penso come ...amanti. Non è questione né di matrimonio né di amore è sostenersi a vicenda nel bisogno di ricordare cosa può essere una coppia... ma così in realtà vi impedite di vivere...
> Poi non so se vedo cose sbagliate da quello che fai intravvedere della tua vita da uno spiraglio.


 
è talmente assurdo tutto quanto che non so più cosa dire.
oggi mi ha chiamata 15 volte e adesso è in giro saprà dio dove.


----------



## Old Anna A (2 Ottobre 2008)

flstaf ha detto:


> veramente assurdo, prima dicevi che non fate altro che litigare e piangere. Mi sembra un'atroce sofferenza continua, forse non siete fatti per vivere insieme, pur volendovi bene vicendevolmente non potete coesistere nello stesso luogo.
> Amatevi ma vivendo in due case diverse.
> 
> Antonio


questo lo sappiamo sia io che lui. però fra noi c'è un legame malato che ci tormenta. ce ne facciamo di ogni colore... eppure il primo pensiero del giorno e della sera è sempre reciproco, anche se misto all'odio.


----------

